# Detroit HERF - February 2, 2008



## Bear

Starting a new thread so we can consolidate all the info into a slightly more convenient format.

When? - February 2nd 5 pm

Where? 


ZYA_LTR said:


> Tentatively, the location is a Bar in Mt CLemens called "Your Mothers" I know the owner, and he is letting us use a private room in the basement. The ventilation isn't all that great he said, but Kid Rock partys down there and smokes. We can bring a fan to put in the doorway to help the airflow if needed. Plus we are obviously free to roam upstairs and mingle in the regular bar as well. We will be hoping for an approx. 5pm dinner time, and i'm meeting the guy tomorrow to iron out some dinner details, but from what he said, if we have people that will roll-in at various times, the best option is to essentially have a pre-approved menu, with say 3 options, a chicken, a steak, and a pasta dish for the veggie crowd. And as people show up, we could have them order, and the food would be prepared fresh for us as we arrive. I'm getting pricing from him tomorrow hopefully, but i'mm thinking in the $20- $30 a person range for food and drinks (non-alchoholic) Booze is on your own.


additional info


sailchaser said:


> Your Mothers Food and Spirit
> 61 N Walnut St.
> Mount Clemens Mi 48043
> http://www.yourmothersbar.com/index2.html


Meal Options?


ZYA_LTR said:


> Dinner should be between $20-$30, and include an appetizer tray setup, Dinner, then a dessert spread for us. I'll give the details in the official post that Booker makes, with details on food, but figure a chicken, a steak, a pasta, and a fish option for dinner.


Hotels near by?


ZYA_LTR said:


> *Quality Inn:*586-465-2185 1 N River Rd Mt Clemens, MI 48043
> 
> and a very nice Best western down a couple miles down gratiot:
> 
> *Best Western-Concorde Inn:*586-493-7300 44315 N Gratiot Ave Clinton Twp, MI 48036
> 
> Either would be nice places, but the BW is a newer one in the last few years and i heard is real nice with a pool and the such.
> 
> If you (old)guys hehe need any more info feel free to PM me, and i'll answer to the best of my ability.


How much for Hotel?


sailchaser said:


> As of tonight heres the hotel rates,unfortunately the group rates don't start until after 15 rooms,rooms are avaiable at both Hotels as of 7 this eveing
> Heres the prices
> Best Western is 129.00 for a double Queen room with tub and jacuzzi ,fridge and micro wave included ,pool ,restaurant etc,Nice place
> they give 10% discounts for AAA and Aarp
> Quality Inn is 59.00 for a double double /10 bucks extra for a roll away bed
> Numbers in Jasons post are both correct


Additional HERFING?


ZYA_LTR said:


> I also made a trip to the cigar store/Lounge that is walking distance from the restaraunt, and talked to the owner, and he has agreed to extend a 10% discount to all CS members that wish to purchase anything at the store.
> 
> http://www.vibrattopremiumcigars.com/
> 
> The option is also there to head over to the store for either a pre-dinner smoke, and then head over after dinner? He said he is usually there till 11pm on the weekends, although the hours only say 10pm, and he said that if money is being spent, he isn't going to kick us out.


More Additional HERFING?


DeNeiro said:


> For the gents coming from "the great white north" there is a new B&M on the route...a new Smokers Outlet just across the border from Sarnia...I was their first box purchase when they opened 4 months ago...should I give them a call and see if my boy will put together some CS stogie specials for some fellow BOTL??
> 
> Let me know if you want to make this a pit stop...it is on the way!
> 
> DeNeiro.


Please add any new details to this thread so we can keep it on one convenient post.

Thanks!


----------



## snkbyt

thanks Bear, this make it much easier to have all the info in one place


----------



## Kidrock387

I can not wait for this herf, living on a campus with a smoking ban sucks, but dont worry, Ill have a sweet pic in May with myself smoking a stogie and that no smoking sign.

H-E-R-F T-I-M-E :chk:chk


oh that OLDSAILOR, should watch his back, he doesnt want whiplash like the last herf.....and a few others should watch there backs:gn:gn


----------



## Kidrock387

Ohhhh and a few other SOBS YOUR ON MY LIST TO :gn:gn:gn


----------



## shaggy

Kidrock387 said:


> Ohhhh and a few other SOBS YOUR ON MY LIST TO :gn:gn:gn


blah blah blah.......fla all over again :r
:chk


----------



## shaerza

I Will make the trip if I can find someplace to crash for the night up that way! any takers?!


----------



## sailchaser

shaggy said:


> blah blah blah.......fla all over again :r
> :chk


:tpd: HERF FUN, NOT WAR!!!!!!


----------



## Old Sailor

snkbyt said:


> thanks Bear, this make it much easier to have all the info in one place


Now ya did it Bear:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor

Hey Z....once you put everything down, we should add names of who's going..:2


----------



## snkbyt

Old Sailor said:


> Hey Z....once you put everything down, we should add names of who's going..:2


oh yes please do.................need a head count for the body bags


----------



## Bear

Old Sailor said:


> Hey Z....once you put everything down, we should add names of who's going..:2


Can I suggest we do a "host" list and a "guest" list? This way we can have some fun based on a "us versus them".
(do an in person trade?)


----------



## Ron1YY

Look at that!!!!!!!!! location AND time!!!!!!!!!!



Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

I have this song stuck in my head............something's burning.......:r

something is definately up


----------



## Old Sailor

snkbyt said:


> oh yes please do.................need a head count for the body bags


Don't need one Alex, have my own, but it's on the ship. You hold mine, you might need it.


----------



## Old Sailor

Kidrock387 said:


> I can not wait for this herf, living on a campus with a smoking ban sucks, but dont worry, Ill have a sweet pic in May with myself smoking a stogie and that no smoking sign.
> 
> H-E-R-F T-I-M-E :chk:chk
> 
> oh that OLDSAILOR, should watch his back, he doesnt want whiplash like the last herf.....and a few others should watch there backs:gn:gn


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Wow, talk about some impatient gorilla's, man gets stuck working 13 hours, and suddenly everybody is jumping the gun, geez, since everyone already is jumping, i'm gonna eat dinner first, then make a long post with all the Details in it for everyone.

Thanks, i think.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
BTW, i know it's all in fun, i'm not bummed, just surprised how anxious everyone is, sorry it took so long, but it is a pain to get this all together and going, i feel for Booker having to arrange the MGM event.


----------



## Bear

Certainly wasn't looking to steal your thunder. This is YOUR show... I'm just along for the ride (albeit really excited / anxious and looking forward to it!) and can't wait to see what you have in store for us.
My apologies if any toes were tread upon.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Bear said:


> Certainly wasn't looking to steal your thunder. This is YOUR show... I'm just a viewer (albeit a really excited and anxious one!) and can't wait to see what you have in store for us.
> My apologies if any toes were tread upon.


No No don't worry, i too have been antsy to get the iron clad details out for everyone, i hate waiting till the last minute. Hey, i'll gladly share the thinder, hell, next time i'll let someone else have the thunder. Say the august Herf is ALL Chip and Booker, and dayum am i looking forward to some BBQ.

Anyways, Info post next.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

OK, here is the lowdown that i have arranged for the Feb. 2nd Detroit Herf.

Hotel accomodations can be made at either of the following:

As for hotels, there are a couple close, one that is a decent one that is walking distance:

Quality Inn:586-465-2185 1 N River Rd Mt Clemens, MI 48043

and a very nice Best western down a couple miles down gratiot:

Best Western-Concorde Inn:586-493-7300 44315 N Gratiot Ave Clinton Twp, MI 48036

Either would be nice places, but the BW is a newer one in the last few years and i heard is real nice with a pool and the such.

As of tonight heres the hotel rates,unfortunately the group rates don't start until after 15 rooms,rooms are avaiable at both Hotels as of 7 this eveing
Heres the prices
Best Western is 129.00 for a double Queen room with tub and jacuzzi ,fridge and micro wave included ,pool ,restaurant etc,Nice place
they give 10% discounts for AAA and Aarp
Quality Inn is 59.00 for a double double /10 bucks extra for a roll away bed

And like before, just up Hall Rd.(M-59) is a new mall that is supposed to be real nice for the ladies.

http://www.shoppartridgecreek.com/scc/5594.html

The Dinner location is the following:

Your Mothers Food and Spirit
61 N Walnut St.
Mount Clemens Mi 48043
http://www.yourmothersbar.com/index2.html

Dinner will be at 5pm, unless the majority prefers Later/Earlier

The menu will be the following:

We will have a appetizer tray setup before dinner, with Buffalo wings, and Homemade Artichoke dip with tortilla chips.

Dinner will be of the 4 following options:
-Champagne Chicken
-Pasta w/either Red or White sauce(meat or alfredo)
-12oz. NY Strip Steak
-Broiled Salmon

Each dinner will include the usual salad/soup/bread

Then, there will be a dessert tray with fresh desserts, it varies from week to week he said, but usually pies and cheesecakes, unless we have specific requests he'll see what he can do for us.

Non alchoholic beverages also included. We ask that any alchoholic beverages be paid for by yourselves, so as not to confuse the dinner billing, and the bar will be made aware of this.

The price per person for the dinner is $25, and i figure it as:

$25 a head

$26.50 with tax

$30.48 with tax and 15% gratuity included.

You guys can pay how you wish, either couples can combine and pay $61, and singles can pay $31, or i figured if everyone payed the $31, we can either leave a larger tip for the poor waitress, or i could run over to the cigar shop, and pick up some goodies that we could give away? Ideas/suggestions accepted. I'll collect money at dinner, and will have a checklist for who is coming and paid. I just ask for a list to be started, and copy/pasted for who is coming, and there dinner choices, as i will need to inform them of how much to order. I just ask that we have all accounted for and posted in 10 days, which means that by January 27th, i need the total, and will be printing out the list and taking our numbers to the bar/restaraunt on Monday 28th. So tell all your frinds that are attending, to please get in here and respond.

Next is the local cigar shop, Vi Bratto Premium Cigars, a new shop in the area open since March last year. I went and spoke to the owner, Mark, and he agreed to extend any members off the forum a 10% discount on purchases made in the store, and we can even move over there to herf if the private room in the bar get's to smoky, as the bar owner warned me that the ventilation syatem ain't the greatest, and obviously wasn't made for a cigar party....more on this to come.... But the cigar shop is open till 10 pm officially, and he said he never closes before 11 usally, and if we were there spending some money, midnight could maybe be arranged, taht's if the bar is too smoky, we'll play by ear. But White97Jimmy and Sailchaser have been there, and the plcae is nice, and could definetely fit 30 to 40 of us no problem. There is more info on his website:

www.vibrattopremiumcigars.com

Ok next isssss.....damn i'm losing it. Oh ventilation, the owner has agreed that we could bring a fan or two to assist with the ventilation if we wanted, so i'll ask any local members with tall stand up fans to PMme, or anyone that has access to the fans used to dry carpet, those would work great, and we could hide them under tables to help some airflow? Something like these:

http://store.pksafety.net/cadrbl.html

Also mentioned in a previous post was the idea of a "Donation box" in which anyone that sees fit can throw a smoke into. And i will throw them into a nice Humidor that Dave(Old Sailor) has galready generously offered to donate.
I wil throw the cigars in there, and give them to the owner for hooking us up with the dinner and establishment on short notice. It's not mandatory, and i'm not keeping tally, at the end of the night, i'll take the box home, arraneg them in the humidor, and bring the smokes up to him on the next day hopefully, or whenever he and i can get together.

Um, let's see, i know there has to be something else.....

Oh, BOOZE, the owner also said that if we have special requests on specific drinks, and there is enough interest, that he will try to order what we will be drinking that night.

SO i will need everyone to post up with the following info:

Name/screen name
# attending
Dinner order
Specific Booze if any request
Ideas on payment amounts/ideas,,,,,,$31 a head or $30.48,,,,,larger tip, or giveaway from smoke store?

Oh, and i'll try to have some change, but i am married, and always low on funds(not allowed to have cash)hehe, so try to have as close to exact change as possible, I'll try to hit the bank and get alot of singles for change.

Oh, and i got some great news this week to spread at the Herf.

ANy more questions, feel free to PM me, and i'll answer ASAP.

Thanks all for being so patient, and i look forward to seeing everyone.

Jason


----------



## ZYA_LTR

I'll start things off:

1. Jason/ZYA_LTR, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31


----------



## Old Sailor

I'll start things off:

1. Jason/ZYA_LTR, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
2. Dave & Gail/ Old Sailor & Mrs. 1 salmon & 1 steak; tip as usual, donate cigar & 20 count humi. 5pm meal fine with us.


----------



## Kidrock387

Before I respond I have the following message,


This is a paid advertisment for the destruction of two SOBS, I have in my sight: Oldsailor and Shaggy This is my warning to you bastages, you will be smacked around...Pow...Pow :gn :mn :gn :chk you won't even know what hit you... LOL


----------



## ZYA_LTR

OK, regarding some questions i already received:

1.-- We can do the donation humidor gifting at the restaraunt, and gift it to the owner when we pay for dinner if everyone prefers. What we can do, is just have everyone that wants to donate get with Dave or myself, whoever is in posession of the humi, and donate before or during dinner, then present it to him when we pay for dinner. How is that for a better idea?

2.--Regarding Vi Bratto's afterwards, and drinks, i know he allows wine, because there is a wine store next door to his shop, and i will try to get with him soon regarding us being able to bring in anything other than the wine, for the refined drinkers...hehe, but i know he doesn't have glasses, but i can spring for some plastic cups if needed.....haha..sipping scotch/brandy/cognac for a plastic cup...funny to see. But i'll check with him, and contact the wine shop owner regarding a discount for us also.

3.-- Dinner payments....if there is an established method you guys have been using for paying for dinner, then by all means we can use it, i haven't attended a herf dinner yet, and figured the easy way would be to have one person collect. We can do that and then let everyone tip seperately? Whatever is the easiest works, maybe i'll get with Booker to see what he thinks also? Maybe we should pay him, he's bigger than me and a safer place to keep our money, i don't wanna get jacked...:mn

Let me know folks, i'm learning as i go, and , make sure to tell all your friends, so we can get our count in here soon.

Jason


----------



## Bear

1. Jason/ZYA_LTR, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
2. Dave & Gail/ Old Sailor & Mrs. 1 salmon & 1 steak; tip as usual, donate cigar & 20 count humi. 5pm meal fine with us.
3. Bear, Steak, Beer, $31 w/ tip, cigar gift to owner.


----------



## str8edg

I have a question...

Could we relocate the herf to the NORTH POLE??? 

if that is not possible could I perhaps borrow someone teleporter so I could go...

Man this sounds like it is going to be a blast... enjoy it guys and take lots of pictures!!


----------



## RHNewfie

Craig, if you EVER get a chance to do a Detroit herf I highly recommend it, they are always amazing!


----------



## Mtmouse

1. Jason/ZYA_LTR, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
2. Dave & Gail/ Old Sailor & Mrs. 1 salmon & 1 steak; tip as usual, donate cigar & 20 count humi. 5pm meal fine with us.
3. Bear, Steak, Beer, $31 w/ tip, cigar gift to owner.
4. Mtmouse, Steak, beer, then some beer, followed by more beer, $31 with tip, gift to owner.


----------



## White97Jimmy

1. Jason/ZYA_LTR, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
2. Dave & Gail/ Old Sailor & Mrs. 1 salmon & 1 steak; tip as usual, donate cigar & 20 count humi. 5pm meal fine with us.
3. Bear, Steak, Beer, $31 w/ tip, cigar gift to owner.
4. Mtmouse, Steak, beer, then some beer, followed by more beer, $31 with tip, gift to owner.
5. White97Jimmy, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31


----------



## shaggy

1. Jason/ZYA_LTR, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
2. Dave & Gail/ Old Sailor & Mrs. 1 salmon & 1 steak; tip as usual, donate cigar & 20 count humi. 5pm meal fine with us.
3. Bear, Steak, Beer, $31 w/ tip, cigar gift to owner.
4. Mtmouse, Steak, beer, then some beer, followed by more beer, $31 with tip, gift to owner.
5. White97Jimmy, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
6. shaggy, 1. steak, non drinker, whatever on whatever.......31 bucks


----------



## Mtmouse

I may have two more BOTL's joining me. One from Michigan one from here.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Mtmouse said:


> I may have two more BOTL's joining me. One from Michigan one from here.


No problem, just fill them in for a spot when you confirm, and we'll take care of them.


----------



## Mark THS

Unfortunetly prior obligations wont allow for me to make this one, but if anything changes, I'll let Jason know.


----------



## Old Sailor

Mark THS said:


> Unfortunetly prior obligations wont allow for me to make this one, but if anything changes, I'll let Jason know.


wuss:r:r:chk


----------



## shaggy

Old Sailor said:


> wuss:r:r:chk


i think i may have started dave on something....:r


----------



## Habsrule29

1. Jason/ZYA_LTR, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
2. Dave & Gail/ Old Sailor & Mrs. 1 salmon & 1 steak; tip as usual, donate cigar & 20 count humi. 5pm meal fine with us.
3. Bear, Steak, Beer, $31 w/ tip, cigar gift to owner.
4. Mtmouse, Steak, beer, then some beer, followed by more beer, $31 with tip, gift to owner.
5. White97Jimmy, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
6. shaggy, 1. steak, non drinker, whatever on whatever.......31 bucks
6. Tim/Habsrule29, 1 steak, beer, $31 with tip and donate cigar


----------



## sailchaser

1. Jason/ZYA_LTR, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
2. Dave & Gail/ Old Sailor & Mrs. 1 salmon & 1 steak; tip as usual, donate cigar & 20 count humi. 5pm meal fine with us.
3. Bear, Steak, Beer, $31 w/ tip, cigar gift to owner.
4. Mtmouse, Steak, beer, then some beer, followed by more beer, $31 with tip, gift to owner.
5. White97Jimmy, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
6. shaggy, 1. steak, non drinker, whatever on whatever.......31 bucks
6. Tim/Habsrule29, 1 steak, beer, $31 with tip and donate cigar
7. Sailchaser and Sailkat,2 steaks,$62.00 with tip,donate cigar do it that night 

Looking foward to it


----------



## Kidrock387

1. Jason/ZYA_LTR, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
2. Dave & Gail/ Old Sailor & Mrs. 1 salmon & 1 steak; tip as usual, donate cigar & 20 count humi. 5pm meal fine with us.
3. Bear, Steak, Beer, $31 w/ tip, cigar gift to owner.
4. Mtmouse, Steak, beer, then some beer, followed by more beer, $31 with tip, gift to owner.
5. White97Jimmy, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
6. shaggy, 1. steak, non drinker, whatever on whatever.......31 bucks
6. Tim/Habsrule29, 1 steak, beer, $31 with tip and donate cigar
7. Sailchaser and Sailkat,2 steaks,$62.00 with tip,donate cigar do it that night
8. Kidrock387/Jon 1. Champagne Chicken, Non-Drinker, tip, Cigar dontate/Owner


----------



## Old Sailor

Anyone heard from technodaddy?


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> Anyone heard from technodaddy?


Just droped him a pm and he hasn't posted since 12-16 but has been on line as of 1-16


----------



## White97Jimmy

Mark THS said:


> Unfortunetly prior obligations wont allow for me to make this one, but if anything changes, I'll let Jason know.


This will be Mark's picture at the herf:

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2029378560102392982kyYKsP

LOL :r


----------



## sailchaser

White97Jimmy said:


> This will be Mark's picture at the herf:
> 
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2029378560102392982kyYKsP
> 
> LOL :r


Don't forget the aspirins


----------



## Old Sailor

Where's Booker and Chip???


----------



## shaggy

Old Sailor said:


> Where's Booker and Chip???


wusses :r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

1. Jason/ZYA_LTR, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
2. Dave & Gail/ Old Sailor & Mrs. 1 salmon & 1 steak; tip as usual, donate cigar & 20 count humi. 5pm meal fine with us.
3. Bear, Steak, Beer, $31 w/ tip, cigar gift to owner.
4. Mtmouse, Steak, beer, then some beer, followed by more beer, $31 with tip, gift to owner.
5. White97Jimmy, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
6. shaggy, 1. steak, non drinker, whatever on whatever.......31 bucks
6. Tim/Habsrule29, 1 steak, beer, $31 with tip and donate cigar
7. Sailchaser and Sailkat,2 steaks,$62.00 with tip,donate cigar do it that night
8. Kidrock387/Jon 1. Champagne Chicken, Non-Drinker, tip, Cigar dontate/Owner
9. Detroit and Ms. Detroit Maurice probably 2other people: vote for what ever yall want to do im down. (im easy as long as I can eat)
Pm sent to everyone about a quick plan:gn


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Pm sent to everyone about a quick plan:gn


What is this?????????

Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

Ron1YY said:


> What is this?????????
> 
> Ron


 don't know, never got one:hn


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> don't know, never got one:hn


:tpd: Me Neither


----------



## DragonMan

1. *Jason/ZYA_LTR*, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
2. *Dave & Gail/ Old Sailor & Mrs.* 1 salmon & 1 steak; tip as usual, donate cigar & 20 count humi. 5pm meal fine with us.
3. *Bear*, Steak, Beer, $31 w/ tip, cigar gift to owner.
4. *Mtmouse*, Steak, beer, then some beer, followed by more beer, $31 with tip, gift to owner.
5. *White97Jimmy*, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
6. *shaggy*, 1. steak, non drinker, whatever on whatever.......31 bucks
6. *Tim/Habsrule29*, 1 steak, beer, $31 with tip and donate cigar
7. *Sailchaser and Sailkat*,2 steaks,$62.00 with tip,donate cigar do it that night
8. *Kidrock387/Jon* 1. Champagne Chicken, Non-Drinker, tip, Cigar dontate/Owner
9. *Detroit and Ms. Detroit Maurice* probably 2other people: vote for what ever yall want to do im down. (im easy as long as I can eat)
Pm sent to everyone about a quick plan
10. *DragonMan*, Steak, $31 with tip, cigar gift to owner.


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> What is this?????????
> 
> Ron


they're going to relocate to the Double Secret Hideout, so that they can rest... I meant herf in peace


----------



## ZYA_LTR

DETROITPHA357 said:


> 1. Jason/ZYA_LTR, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
> 2. Dave & Gail/ Old Sailor & Mrs. 1 salmon & 1 steak; tip as usual, donate cigar & 20 count humi. 5pm meal fine with us.
> 3. Bear, Steak, Beer, $31 w/ tip, cigar gift to owner.
> 4. Mtmouse, Steak, beer, then some beer, followed by more beer, $31 with tip, gift to owner.
> 5. White97Jimmy, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
> 6. shaggy, 1. steak, non drinker, whatever on whatever.......31 bucks
> 6. Tim/Habsrule29, 1 steak, beer, $31 with tip and donate cigar
> 7. Sailchaser and Sailkat,2 steaks,$62.00 with tip,donate cigar do it that night
> 8. Kidrock387/Jon 1. Champagne Chicken, Non-Drinker, tip, Cigar dontate/Owner
> 9. Detroit and Ms. Detroit Maurice probably 2other people: vote for what ever yall want to do im down. (im easy as long as I can eat)
> Pm sent to everyone about a quick plan:gn


We'll wait till you all confirm for sure, and i'll get a food order from you guys, even if we split it up steak/chicken, or something, so we make sure the women are happy, i know all guys will eat steak.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

sailchaser said:


> :tpd: Me Neither


:tpd::tpd: Me neither neither.


----------



## shaggy

ZYA_LTR said:


> :tpd::tpd: Me neither neither.


:tpd: i must be outta the loop too..........


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> What is this?????????
> 
> Ron


Plans 4 the rep your state pass..

sorry I didn't pm yall something real serious came up last nite. ill post here instead. Smoke & Kasr is doing a rep your state pass & my name is down4 Michigan. If yall could bring something2rep Michigan that would be great. I'm going to put in better made chips & vernors pop along with some nice cigars. hope yall can help out with this.

Canada didn't remember seeing name on the lis but if it is yall can add with this to cut down on the travel time & cost (hope yall help me with that as well).

other then that can't wait2c all of yall again & again & again (; keep that august herf in the back of yall minds its still looking like the 1st weekend in august. Friday party bus multiple clubs. saturday BBQ @ my house Chip & myself will get dow with the Q (; Sunday Church & more herfing from there. I would like2do a lil laser tag or something fun but that's TBA.... Wish some if yall were hitting florida with me & the HogMan....


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Wish some if yall were hitting florida with me & the HogMan....


Oh, I'm sure you do!!!!!!!! I can see it now, Everywhere you 2 turn, there will be a Florida Crew member REAL close by to................:mn

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> Oh, I'm sure you do!!!!!!!! I can see it now, Everywhere you 2 turn, there will be a Florida Crew member REAL close by to................:mn
> 
> Ron


&2think I was going2leave my [email protected] Nottttt....


----------



## Old Sailor

ZYA_LTR said:


> We'll wait till you all confirm for sure, and i'll get a food order from you guys, even if we split it up steak/chicken, or something, so we make sure the women are happy, i know all guys will eat steak.


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> &2think I was going2leave my [email protected] Nottttt....


I'll have mine, but don't think I'll need it


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Old Sailor said:


>


It was intended for Booker, since he said he is cool with whatever for food. I meant as soon as he lets me know a definite #, then i'll hassle him for an exact food order. I gotta be correct with our numbers for the dinner.

Cool?

OR DO YOU NEED ME TO SPEAK UP?

I know some of the older guys hearing is going bad...hehehe.

:r:chk:r:chk:gn:hn


----------



## Old Sailor

Huh, did you say something:r:r:chk:chk


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Old Sailor said:


> Huh, did you say something:r:r:chk:chk


I know i'm probably just digging my own grave, but i'm a smart ass by nature, and am always harassing my pops about it, hopefully it doesn't offend you Dave/Chip/Booker. If so i would lay off, if not, then i'll just use a bigger shovel to dig my grave...hehe:gn:mn:hn. I'm just gonna come to the herf wired with IED's to prevent any unsuspecting attempts at getting whacked by an elder....:r


----------



## ZYA_LTR

OK, i had to just make a dummy post, this is my post #500 woo hoo! A minor milestone....i think?

Later


----------



## Old Sailor

ZYA_LTR said:


> I know i'm probably just digging my own grave, but i'm a smart ass by nature, and am always harassing my pops about it, hopefully it doesn't offend you Dave/Chip/Booker. If so i would lay off, if not, then i'll just use a bigger shovel to dig my grave...hehe:gn:mn:hn. I'm just gonna come to the herf wired with IED's to prevent any unsuspecting attempts at getting whacked by an elder....:r


We wouldn't do something to ya:chk:chk:r


----------



## Jbailey

Sounds like a good time, still not sure if I could make it.


----------



## sailchaser

Today, 09:26 PM #*11* sailchaser 
Evolving Lead Gorilla

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/member.php?u=7542

sailchaser's ProfileJoin Date: Jun 2007
Location: SCS(Somewere Cigar Smoking)
Posts: 567
Ring Gauge: 269
Trader Feedback: 2
sailchaser's Icons

*Re: Pinewood Derby 2008* 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *ZYA_LTR* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1401281#post1401281 
_Pack 1962, wow i hope that's not a year designation old feller...lol_

Nope just a pack number but thanks for caring youngin' 
__________________

"Sail Fast, Fish 
By the way Im' not so Old as you put it to not remember were I posted Last Night you might be in trouble starting stuff like this Yuongin'
Remember my wife still let's me buy cigars OUCH does that Hurt


----------



## ZYA_LTR

I'll add yet another fun activity for the herfers to enjoy. Having spoken to Chris(Sancho) about his recent pistol purchase, it looks like we will add a pre-herf gun-range outing to our schedules. The site for the festivities will be "Peters Indoor gun range":gn:gn:gn

http://www.yellowbot.com/peters-indoor-range-gun-shop-roseville-mi.html

Time to be arranged soon hopefully. But, we will run this one like the last, there will be several pistols to shoot, all that we ask, is that those interested please plan on purchasing your own ammo to shoot. I will bring my pistols, and allow any and all to shoot them....safely of course. And i wil even take them home and clean them myself...woohoo fun. But for those wishing to purchase ammo to shoot, there is a Wal-Mart across the street at 12 mile and Gratiot, and the Winchester White Box 100 round value packs are a great deal, and are enough for one even two shooters to enjoy, depending on how boom-crazy you are.

I will be bringing the following to shoot:

Sig Sauer P226 9mm
Sig Sauer P229 .40 S&W
Glock 26 9mm
Hecker & Koch USP40c .40 S&W
Springfield Armory 1911 .45 acp

I will try to arrange a .22lr pistol, but we'll see about that.

Any interested in participating in these festivities, feel free to PM me to inquire, and setup a time. I would try to aim for a ballpark of noon ish, so that after the shooting, there is time to return my babies home, and shower afterwards before dinner. I do not think that smoking is allowed inside, so this one will be shooting only.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## ZYA_LTR

sailchaser said:


> Today, 09:26 PM #*11* sailchaser
> Evolving Lead Gorilla
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/member.php?u=7542
> 
> sailchaser's ProfileJoin Date: Jun 2007
> Location: SCS(Somewere Cigar Smoking)
> Posts: 567
> Ring Gauge: 269
> Trader Feedback: 2
> sailchaser's Icons
> 
> *Re: Pinewood Derby 2008*
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZYA_LTR* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1401281#post1401281
> _Pack 1962, wow i hope that's not a year designation old feller...lol_
> 
> Nope just a pack number but thanks for caring youngin'
> __________________
> 
> "Sail Fast, Fish
> By the way Im' not so Old as you put it to not remember were I posted Last Night you might be in trouble starting stuff like this Yuongin'
> Remember my wife still let's me buy cigars OUCH does that Hurt


Wow, is that one funky looking post, i think i can read it, um, let's see:

old
old
crotchety
still allowed to buy cigars
please don't break my hip.

Yup, i can read it..tee hehe:r:chk:r


----------



## sailchaser

ZYA_LTR said:


> Wow, is that one funky looking post, i think i can read it, um, let's see:
> 
> old
> old
> crotchety
> still allowed to buy cigars
> please don't break my hip.
> 
> Yup, i can read it..tee hehe:r:chk:r


Congrats on the 500th post and your Bananas and the hips are just fine. Glad you could read that last post
Thank you very much


----------



## Sancho

ZYA_LTR said:


> I'll add yet another fun activity for the herfers to enjoy. Having spoken to Chris(Sancho) about his recent pistol purchase, it looks like we will add a pre-herf gun-range outing to our schedules. The site for the festivities will be "Peters Indoor gun range":gn:gn:gn
> 
> http://www.yellowbot.com/peters-indoor-range-gun-shop-roseville-mi.html
> 
> Time to be arranged soon hopefully. But, we will run this one like the last, there will be several pistols to shoot, all that we ask, is that those interested please plan on purchasing your own ammo to shoot. I will bring my pistols, and allow any and all to shoot them....safely of course. And i wil even take them home and clean them myself...woohoo fun. But for those wishing to purchase ammo to shoot, there is a Wal-Mart across the street at 12 mile and Gratiot, and the Winchester White Box 100 round value packs are a great deal, and are enough for one even two shooters to enjoy, depending on how boom-crazy you are.
> 
> I will be bringing the following to shoot:
> 
> Sig Sauer P226 9mm
> Sig Sauer P229 .40 S&W
> Glock 26 9mm
> Hecker & Koch USP40c .40 S&W
> Springfield Armory 1911 .45 acp
> 
> I will try to arrange a .22lr pistol, but we'll see about that.
> 
> Any interested in participating in these festivities, feel free to PM me to inquire, and setup a time. I would try to aim for a ballpark of noon ish, so that after the shooting, there is time to return my babies home, and shower afterwards before dinner. I do not think that smoking is allowed inside, so this one will be shooting only.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jason


Excellent, hopefully KidRock's Sig will be in by then :tu


----------



## sailchaser

If I can sneak out of work I try to make it to the shooting party but it doesn't look good.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Sancho said:


> Excellent, hopefully KidRock's Sig will be in by then :tu


Heck yeah, the more the merrier. I haven't shot a Sig with the DAK trigger yet, and i'm interested in trying them out.



sailchaser said:


> If I can sneak out of work I try to make it to the shooting party but it doesn't look good.


We'll smuggle you in a washer or dryer box, we'll load you up and away we go.

Oh, and it just hit me, sorry about the hip thing, i'm a dummy. My bad, do you still love me?:tu


----------



## Kidrock387

:gnWarning



Oldsailor----:gn:chk

Shaggy---Don't Blah me, like Florida, I'm Detroit crew :mn :gn:chk

Sancho---You have something comming your way as well:chk:chk


----------



## CigarMonkel

1. Jason/ZYA_LTR, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
2. Dave & Gail/ Old Sailor & Mrs. 1 salmon & 1 steak; tip as usual, donate cigar & 20 count humi. 5pm meal fine with us.
3. Bear, Steak, Beer, $31 w/ tip, cigar gift to owner.
4. Mtmouse, Steak, beer, then some beer, followed by more beer, $31 with tip, gift to owner.
5. White97Jimmy, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
6. shaggy, 1. steak, non drinker, whatever on whatever.......31 bucks
6. Tim/Habsrule29, 1 steak, beer, $31 with tip and donate cigar
7. Sailchaser and Sailkat,2 steaks,$62.00 with tip,donate cigar do it that night
8. Kidrock387/Jon 1. Champagne Chicken, Non-Drinker, tip, Cigar dontate/Owner
9. Detroit and Ms. Detroit Maurice probably 2other people: vote for what ever yall want to do im down. (im easy as long as I can eat)
10 Cigarmonkel (Ryan) maybe a friend or two. Not sure if we would be able to make dinner could show up around 6ish though... would it be ok if we didnt come for dinner and came for after dinner smokes?. donate a cigar or two for owner.


----------



## Old Sailor

Kidrock387 said:


> :gnWarning
> 
> Oldsailor----:gn:chk
> 
> Shaggy---Don't Blah me, like Florida, I'm Detroit crew :mn :gn:chk
> 
> Sancho---You have something comming your way as well:chk:chk


:fu:tg:fu:sl


----------



## Old Sailor

CigarMonkel said:


> 1. Jason/ZYA_LTR, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
> 2. Dave & Gail/ Old Sailor & Mrs. 1 salmon & 1 steak; tip as usual, donate cigar & 20 count humi. 5pm meal fine with us.
> 3. Bear, Steak, Beer, $31 w/ tip, cigar gift to owner.
> 4. Mtmouse, Steak, beer, then some beer, followed by more beer, $31 with tip, gift to owner.
> 5. White97Jimmy, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
> 6. shaggy, 1. steak, non drinker, whatever on whatever.......31 bucks
> 6. Tim/Habsrule29, 1 steak, beer, $31 with tip and donate cigar
> 7. Sailchaser and Sailkat,2 steaks,$62.00 with tip,donate cigar do it that night
> 8. Kidrock387/Jon 1. Champagne Chicken, Non-Drinker, tip, Cigar dontate/Owner
> 9. Detroit and Ms. Detroit Maurice probably 2other people: vote for what ever yall want to do im down. (im easy as long as I can eat)
> 10 Cigarmonkel (Ryan) maybe a friend or two. Not sure if we would be able to make dinner could show up around 6ish though... would it be ok if we didnt come for dinner and came for after dinner smokes?. donate a cigar or two for owner.


 Can't see why not:ss


----------



## CigarMonkel

sweet count me and at least 1 friend in!


----------



## sailchaser

ZYA_LTR said:


> Heck yeah, the more the merrier. I haven't shot a Sig with the DAK trigger yet, and i'm interested in trying them out.
> 
> We'll smuggle you in a washer or dryer box, we'll load you up and away we go.
> 
> Oh, and it just hit me, sorry about the hip thing, i'm a dummy. My bad, do you still love me?:tu


Looks like the washer and nail Gods are on my side ,got the day off so far look foward to blowing a few round off ,I bring a 8" Dan Wessen 7 shot competition 22 pistol to let people play with.And some other toys :gnand yes I can shoot from the hip:gn


----------



## CigarMonkel

oh man this is gonna be awesome! this will be my first herf! i can't wait!


----------



## White97Jimmy

I will have to pass on the shooting. I already have too many weekends scheduled off for Feb (my birthday and a Marlboro trip). I'll see everyone at the dinner.


----------



## Old Sailor

White97Jimmy said:


> I will have to pass on the shooting. I already have too many weekends scheduled off for Feb (my birthday and a Marlboro trip). I'll see everyone at the dinner.


----------



## DragonMan

Yeah, I'm going to have to pass on the shooting. The only thing I've ever shoot off is my mouth!!


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Old Sailor said:


> Can't see why not:ss


Agreed, i showed up last time to the MGM after dinner anyways.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

White97Jimmy said:


> I will have to pass on the shooting. I already have too many weekends scheduled off for Feb (my birthday and a Marlboro trip). I'll see everyone at the dinner.


MMMM Marlboro trip.

No sweat James, i'll shoot off a mag or two in your honor.


----------



## Old Sailor

ZYA_LTR said:


> Agreed, i showed up last time to the MGM after dinner anyways.


Who are you??:r:r:chk


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Old Sailor said:


> Who are you??:r:r:chk


Your worst nightmare:

A young punk with an attitude.
Old enough to know better, but young enough to not care. I'm like the guy poking a lion with a stick, except i pack artillery.









:gn:chk Dance baby Dance.


----------



## sailchaser

DragonMan said:


> Yeah, I'm going to have to pass on the shooting. The only thing I've ever shoot off is my mouth!!


Nick I've never seen that happen,you told me that was articulated speech with a purpose


----------



## Old Sailor

ZYA_LTR said:


> *Your worst nightmare:*
> 
> A young punk with an attitude.
> Old enough to know better, but young enough to not care. I'm like the guy poking a lion with a stick, except i pack artillery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :gn:chk Dance baby Dance.


:r:r:r:r


----------



## sailchaser

White97Jimmy said:


> I will have to pass on the shooting. I already have too many weekends scheduled off for Feb (my birthday and a Marlboro trip). I'll see everyone at the dinner.


Glad you can make the dinner Jason Might need some support with all the smack he's throwing around


----------



## ZYA_LTR

sailchaser said:


> Glad you can make the dinner Jason Might need some support with all the smack he's throwing around


Who me? I'm just a quiet newb that sits in the corner and minds his own business......


----------



## ZYA_LTR

1. Jason/ZYA_LTR, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
2. Dave & Gail/ Old Sailor & Mrs. 1 salmon & 1 steak; tip as usual, donate cigar & 20 count humi. 5pm meal fine with us.
3. Bear, Steak, Beer, $31 w/ tip, cigar gift to owner.
4. Mtmouse, Steak, beer, then some beer, followed by more beer, $31 with tip, gift to owner.
5. White97Jimmy, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
6. shaggy, 1. steak, non drinker, whatever on whatever.......31 bucks
6. Tim/Habsrule29, 1 steak, beer, $31 with tip and donate cigar
7. Sailchaser and Sailkat,2 steaks,$62.00 with tip,donate cigar do it that night
8. Kidrock387/Jon 1. Champagne Chicken, Non-Drinker, tip, Cigar dontate/Owner
9. Detroit and Ms. Detroit Maurice probably 2other people: vote for what ever yall want to do im down. (im easy as long as I can eat)
10 Cigarmonkel (Ryan) maybe a friend or two. Not sure if we would be able to make dinner could show up around 6ish though... would it be ok if we didnt come for dinner and came for after dinner smokes?. donate a cigar or two for owner.



Well, the count as of now is approx. 17, depending on members guests, not bad, but i know we have to be able to get at least 20 to attend. I know Sancho is planning on going, he just hasn't confirmed yet on the list. Cutoff is less than a week away, this upcoming Sunday the 27th, so let's make sure we spread the word, and get all the Detroit crowd to attend. I don't see Dee post often, but i did meet him at MGM, does anyone have contact info to drop him a line to inform him? Hey, where's Chip, i know he wants to come to, we should definetely hit at least 20 people for dinner.


----------



## CigarMonkel

remember to NOT include me and my friend (1 the 2nd one cant make it) in the dinner count BUT will be there around 6 or so! (if we are hungry enough and the food looks good we might split some wings or some sort of small dish like that to munch on which i realize we would need to go upstairs to order and seperate from everyone else THANKS!).

-Ryan


----------



## Bear

I noticed that Deneiro and A2VR6 haven't posted yet. I know they are 100% in for sure. PM sent.


----------



## DragonMan

ZYA_LTR said:


> 1. Jason/ZYA_LTR, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
> 2. Dave & Gail/ Old Sailor & Mrs. 1 salmon & 1 steak; tip as usual, donate cigar & 20 count humi. 5pm meal fine with us.
> 3. Bear, Steak, Beer, $31 w/ tip, cigar gift to owner.
> 4. Mtmouse, Steak, beer, then some beer, followed by more beer, $31 with tip, gift to owner.
> 5. White97Jimmy, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
> 6. shaggy, 1. steak, non drinker, whatever on whatever.......31 bucks
> 6. Tim/Habsrule29, 1 steak, beer, $31 with tip and donate cigar
> 7. Sailchaser and Sailkat,2 steaks,$62.00 with tip,donate cigar do it that night
> 8. Kidrock387/Jon 1. Champagne Chicken, Non-Drinker, tip, Cigar dontate/Owner
> 9. Detroit and Ms. Detroit Maurice probably 2other people: vote for what ever yall want to do im down. (im easy as long as I can eat)
> 10 Cigarmonkel (Ryan) maybe a friend or two. Not sure if we would be able to make dinner could show up around 6ish though... would it be ok if we didnt come for dinner and came for after dinner smokes?. donate a cigar or two for owner.
> 
> Well, the count as of now is approx. 17, depending on members guests, not bad, but i know we have to be able to get at least 20 to attend. I know Sancho is planning on going, he just hasn't confirmed yet on the list. Cutoff is less than a week away, this upcoming Sunday the 27th, so let's make sure we spread the word, and get all the Detroit crowd to attend. I don't see Dee post often, but i did meet him at MGM, does anyone have contact info to drop him a line to inform him? Hey, where's Chip, i know he wants to come to, we should definetely hit at least 20 people for dinner.


WOW, now I'm feeling unwanted!! Check post #48 I even highlighted everyone!! It's ok, I understand how confusing adolescences can be Jason!! :r Feel free to add me back on the list!! :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

PM sent to Sancho; Dee and Chip.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

DragonMan said:


> WOW, now I'm feeling unwanted!! Check post #48 I even highlighted everyone!! It's ok, I understand how confusing adolescences can be Jason!! :r Feel free to add me back on the list!! :tu :tu
> 
> :ss


My bad, all i did was reply with quote to Cigarmonkel's post, i guess he dropped you off the list, my deepest apologies! You will get your rightful spot back at #10 my good sir.

Oh, and i take it you are a member of the AARP crowd, i guess that's one more can of Prune juice i gotta bring now for the elders...hehe:r That, and i dare not anger a S.O.B.

1. *Jason/ZYA_LTR*, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
2. *Dave & Gail/ Old Sailor & Mrs.* 1 salmon & 1 steak; tip as usual, donate cigar & 20 count humi. 5pm meal fine with us.
3. *Bear*, Steak, Beer, $31 w/ tip, cigar gift to owner.
4. *Mtmouse*, Steak, beer, then some beer, followed by more beer, $31 with tip, gift to owner.
5. *White97Jimmy*, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
6. *shaggy*, 1. steak, non drinker, whatever on whatever.......31 bucks
6. *Tim/Habsrule29*, 1 steak, beer, $31 with tip and donate cigar
7. *Sailchaser and Sailkat*,2 steaks,$62.00 with tip,donate cigar do it that night
8. *Kidrock387/Jon* 1. Champagne Chicken, Non-Drinker, tip, Cigar dontate/Owner
9. *Detroit and Ms. Detroit Maurice* probably 2other people: vote for what ever yall want to do im down. (im easy as long as I can eat)
Pm sent to everyone about a quick plan
10. *DragonMan*, Steak, $31 with tip, cigar gift to owner
11. *Cigarmonkel*, (Ryan) maybe a friend or two. Not sure if we would be able to make dinner could show up around 6ish though... would it be ok if we didnt come for dinner and came for after dinner smokes?. donate a cigar or two for owner.

OK, here is the up to date correct list of attendee's.
Please copy/paste this one when you add-on form here on out.
Thanks everybody who is attending, i'm looking forward to meeting folks for the first time, and getting to see the usuals again.

Jason


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Old Sailor said:


> PM sent to Sancho; Dee and Chip.


Gracias, although i know Sancho is attending, he is heading to the pre-herf shooting get together. HE's just slacking on a confirmation, school must have him scatterbrained, although i can relate to the scatterbrained, i have been lately also.


----------



## Sancho

1. Jason/ZYA_LTR, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
2. Dave & Gail/ Old Sailor & Mrs. 1 salmon & 1 steak; tip as usual, donate cigar & 20 count humi. 5pm meal fine with us.
3. Bear, Steak, Beer, $31 w/ tip, cigar gift to owner.
4. Mtmouse, Steak, beer, then some beer, followed by more beer, $31 with tip, gift to owner.
5. White97Jimmy, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
6. shaggy, 1. steak, non drinker, whatever on whatever.......31 bucks
6. Tim/Habsrule29, 1 steak, beer, $31 with tip and donate cigar
7. Sailchaser and Sailkat,2 steaks,$62.00 with tip,donate cigar do it that night
8. Kidrock387/Jon 1. Champagne Chicken, Non-Drinker, tip, Cigar dontate/Owner
9. Detroit and Ms. Detroit Maurice probably 2other people: vote for what ever yall want to do im down. (im easy as long as I can eat)
Pm sent to everyone about a quick plan
10. DragonMan, Steak, $31 with tip, cigar gift to owner
11. Cigarmonkel, (Ryan) maybe a friend or two. Not sure if we would be able to make dinner could show up around 6ish though... would it be ok if we didnt come for dinner and came for after dinner smokes?. donate a cigar or two for owner.
12. Sancho, Champagne Chicken, Non-Drinker, 31 with tip, cigar donate


----------



## Old Sailor

Sancho said:


> 1. Jason/ZYA_LTR, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
> 2. Dave & Gail/ Old Sailor & Mrs. 1 salmon & 1 steak; tip as usual, donate cigar & 20 count humi. 5pm meal fine with us.
> 3. Bear, Steak, Beer, $31 w/ tip, cigar gift to owner.
> 4. Mtmouse, Steak, beer, then some beer, followed by more beer, $31 with tip, gift to owner.
> 5. White97Jimmy, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
> 6. shaggy, 1. steak, non drinker, whatever on whatever.......31 bucks
> 6. Tim/Habsrule29, 1 steak, beer, $31 with tip and donate cigar
> 7. Sailchaser and Sailkat,2 steaks,$62.00 with tip,donate cigar do it that night
> 8. Kidrock387/Jon 1. Champagne Chicken, Non-Drinker, tip, Cigar dontate/Owner
> 9. Detroit and Ms. Detroit Maurice probably 2other people: vote for what ever yall want to do im down. (im easy as long as I can eat)
> Pm sent to everyone about a quick plan
> 10. DragonMan, Steak, $31 with tip, cigar gift to owner
> 11. Cigarmonkel, (Ryan) maybe a friend or two. Not sure if we would be able to make dinner could show up around 6ish though... would it be ok if we didnt come for dinner and came for after dinner smokes?. donate a cigar or two for owner.
> 12. Sancho, Champagne Chicken, Non-Drinker, 31 with tip, cigar donate


:tu:tu:chk:tu:tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR

That's my boy Sancho right on cue. Hope your ready to do some shooting Chris. Well, i guess the old guys do have some influence afterall....WTG DAVE! Now get evrybody else to sign in tonight, and that'll be friggen sweet. Good night all.


----------



## DragonMan

Thanks, but I'm not that old!! Save the prune juice for Old Sailor he's the OLD one!!! :r :r



ZYA_LTR said:


> My bad, all i did was reply with quote to Cigarmonkel's post, i guess he dropped you off the list, my deepest apologies! You will get your rightful spot back at #10 my good sir.
> 
> Oh, and i take it you are a member of the AARP crowd, i guess that's one more can of Prune juice i gotta bring now for the elders...hehe:r That, and i dare not anger a S.O.B.
> 
> 1. *Jason/ZYA_LTR*, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
> 2. *Dave & Gail/ Old Sailor & Mrs.* 1 salmon & 1 steak; tip as usual, donate cigar & 20 count humi. 5pm meal fine with us.
> 3. *Bear*, Steak, Beer, $31 w/ tip, cigar gift to owner.
> 4. *Mtmouse*, Steak, beer, then some beer, followed by more beer, $31 with tip, gift to owner.
> 5. *White97Jimmy*, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
> 6. *shaggy*, 1. steak, non drinker, whatever on whatever.......31 bucks
> 6. *Tim/Habsrule29*, 1 steak, beer, $31 with tip and donate cigar
> 7. *Sailchaser and Sailkat*,2 steaks,$62.00 with tip,donate cigar do it that night
> 8. *Kidrock387/Jon* 1. Champagne Chicken, Non-Drinker, tip, Cigar dontate/Owner
> 9. *Detroit and Ms. Detroit Maurice* probably 2other people: vote for what ever yall want to do im down. (im easy as long as I can eat)
> Pm sent to everyone about a quick plan
> 10. *DragonMan*, Steak, $31 with tip, cigar gift to owner
> 11. *Cigarmonkel*, (Ryan) maybe a friend or two. Not sure if we would be able to make dinner could show up around 6ish though... would it be ok if we didnt come for dinner and came for after dinner smokes?. donate a cigar or two for owner.
> 
> OK, here is the up to date correct list of attendee's.
> Please copy/paste this one when you add-on form here on out.
> Thanks everybody who is attending, i'm looking forward to meeting folks for the first time, and getting to see the usuals again.
> 
> Jason


----------



## Kidrock387

DragonMan said:


> Thanks, but I'm not that old!! Save the prune juice for Old Sailor he's the OLD one!!! :r :r


Could of Used a V-8 Today


----------



## Old Sailor

DragonMan said:


> Thanks, but I'm not that old!! Save the prune juice for Old Sailor he's the OLD one!!! :r :r


Be nice now.......or I'll beat ya with my cane:chk:chk


----------



## DeNeiro

Thanks BEAR for the heads up!
I'm in $31 w/tip Chicken, whiskey, gift to host.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

DragonMan said:


> Thanks, but I'm not that old!! Save the prune juice for Old Sailor he's the OLD one!!! :r :r


No problem, one more for the younger than dirt crowd..:r:r


----------



## ZYA_LTR

1. Jason/ZYA_LTR, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
2. Dave & Gail/ Old Sailor & Mrs. 1 salmon & 1 steak; tip as usual, donate cigar & 20 count humi. 5pm meal fine with us.
3. Bear, Steak, Beer, $31 w/ tip, cigar gift to owner.
4. Mtmouse, Steak, beer, then some beer, followed by more beer, $31 with tip, gift to owner.
5. White97Jimmy, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
6. shaggy, 1. steak, non drinker, whatever on whatever.......31 bucks
6. Tim/Habsrule29, 1 steak, beer, $31 with tip and donate cigar
7. Sailchaser and Sailkat,2 steaks,$62.00 with tip,donate cigar do it that night
8. Kidrock387/Jon 1. Champagne Chicken, Non-Drinker, tip, Cigar dontate/Owner
9. Detroit and Ms. Detroit Maurice probably 2other people: vote for what ever yall want to do im down. (im easy as long as I can eat)
Pm sent to everyone about a quick plan
10. DragonMan, Steak, $31 with tip, cigar gift to owner
11. Cigarmonkel, (Ryan) maybe a friend or two. Not sure if we would be able to make dinner could show up around 6ish though... would it be ok if we didnt come for dinner and came for after dinner smokes?. donate a cigar or two for owner.
12. Sancho, Champagne Chicken, Non-Drinker, 31 with tip, cigar donate
13. Deneiro, I'm in $31 w/tip Chicken, whiskey, gift to host. 

I'll update to add Deneiro.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

One more side note:

I spoke to Alan, the owner of "Wine Sync" which is the wine store right next to Vibratto Cigars, and Alan has agreed to match the 10% discount offer by Vibratto, so any wine purchases, or 6 pack beer purchases will receiver 10% off(no single beer discounts.

There website is:

www.winesync.com

if anyone has special requests or questions, feel free to call the store and speak to either Alan or Matthew regarding what they stock, and the possibility of special ordering certain bottles for the evening, He will supply us with plastic wine glasses for the occasion. He said the one rule we need to follow is, that there can be no removal of open containers from the store after opening the bottle, and no drinking outside the building. So if you buy it, and take to to vibratto's, once you open it, it can't leave the building. This is to protect him and his liquor license, as well as any hassles for Vibratto's as well.

Thanks folks, once again, i look forward to seeing everyone the 2nd.

Jason


----------



## Bear

Makes sense. Thanks for putting all this together Jason!


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Bear said:


> Makes sense. Thanks for putting all this together Jason!


No problem, but it might be awhile before i try another one of this size and complication, the wife is on me enough about my cigar and internet time, and with the visits and phone calls for this one, she really is questioning what i do online. She thinks i'm running some secret society or something.

Anyways, this one should be cool, not quite as cool as say Bookers MGM events, or the upcoming BBQ feast from him and Chip, but fun nonetheless.


----------



## Old Sailor

Q....So are we going to the cigar place after dinner? and if so....can he handle all of us and allow booze and coffee?


----------



## sailchaser

ZYA_LTR said:


> No problem, but it might be awhile before i try another one of this size and complication, the wife is on me enough about my cigar and internet time, and with the visits and phone calls for this one, she really is questioning what i do online. She thinks i'm running some secret society or something.
> 
> Anyways, this one should be cool, not quite as cool as say Bookers MGM events, or the upcoming BBQ feast from him and Chip, but fun nonetheless.


What do you mean this isn't a SECRET SOCIETY heck I been telling Kath that I been providing a Home for Homeless Cigars all along and even convinced her that I was doing something good for society


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Old Sailor said:


> Q....So are we going to the cigar place after dinner? and if so....can he handle all of us and allow booze and coffee?


I figured the Vibratto's would be either an option if the bar get's smoky, or we can make definite plans to go. The only thing is, is that obviously a bar is open till 2am, and the cigar place is usually 10 pm or 11pm, midnight if we are spending money. Yes, he can handle a group our size, 97Jimmy and Sailchaser can attest to that. He will allow the wine/beer bought at the store next door, as for our own liquor, i had not asked, due to legalities and such, i don't think that is a risk he wants to take. I do belive he has a coffee maker there also, i dunno how much he stocks, or how much we would drink. If there is a large coffee following, then let me know, and i will inquire about it when i call in our numbers, and see if he will accomodate, or if we need to bring our own?

We can go with majority rules on the cigar store. I don't know how late you guys planned on going. The bar stays open later, but the store sells cigars, and will be a better ventilated area. We could play it by ear, or even head to the store for awhile, and then return to the private room at the bar when the cigar store closes? I am open to anything. I know the MGM event started to thin out at about midnightish, so then we could return to the bar, or find another, as there are a bunch in Mt. Clemens, just not sure how many are cigar friendly?


----------



## Old Sailor

Thanks for the answers:tu:tu


----------



## sailchaser

Jason's right Vibratto's can handle the group and Thanks Jason for the follow up on this undertaking:tu:tu


----------



## a2vr6

Back from Panama and ready to herf...

1. Jason/ZYA_LTR, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
2. Dave & Gail/ Old Sailor & Mrs. 1 salmon & 1 steak; tip as usual, donate cigar & 20 count humi. 5pm meal fine with us.
3. Bear, Steak, Beer, $31 w/ tip, cigar gift to owner.
4. Mtmouse, Steak, beer, then some beer, followed by more beer, $31 with tip, gift to owner.
5. White97Jimmy, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
6. shaggy, 1. steak, non drinker, whatever on whatever.......31 bucks
6. Tim/Habsrule29, 1 steak, beer, $31 with tip and donate cigar
7. Sailchaser and Sailkat,2 steaks,$62.00 with tip,donate cigar do it that night
8. Kidrock387/Jon 1. Champagne Chicken, Non-Drinker, tip, Cigar dontate/Owner
9. Detroit and Ms. Detroit Maurice probably 2other people: vote for what ever yall want to do im down. (im easy as long as I can eat)
Pm sent to everyone about a quick plan
10. DragonMan, Steak, $31 with tip, cigar gift to owner
11. Cigarmonkel, (Ryan) maybe a friend or two. Not sure if we would be able to make dinner could show up around 6ish though... would it be ok if we didnt come for dinner and came for after dinner smokes?. donate a cigar or two for owner.
12. Sancho, Champagne Chicken, Non-Drinker, 31 with tip, cigar donate
13. Deneiro, I'm in $31 w/tip Chicken, whiskey, gift to host. 
14. A2vr6, Steak $31 w/tip, beer, cigar gift to owner.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

ZYA_LTR said:


> Oh, and i take it you are a member of the AARP crowd, i guess that's one more can of Prune juice i gotta bring now for the elders...hehe:r
> 
> 1. *Jason/ZYA_LTR*, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
> 2. *Dave & Gail/ Old Sailor & Mrs.* 1 salmon & 1 steak; tip as usual, donate cigar & 20 count humi. 5pm meal fine with us.
> 3. *Bear*, Steak, Beer, $31 w/ tip, cigar gift to owner.
> 4. *Mtmouse*, Steak, beer, then some beer, followed by more beer, $31 with tip, gift to owner.
> 5. *White97Jimmy*, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
> 6. *shaggy*, 1. steak, non drinker, whatever on whatever.......31 bucks
> 6. *Tim/Habsrule29*, 1 steak, beer, $31 with tip and donate cigar
> 7. *Sailchaser and Sailkat*,2 steaks,$62.00 with tip,donate cigar do it that night
> 8. *Kidrock387/Jon* 1. Champagne Chicken, Non-Drinker, tip, Cigar dontate/Owner
> 9. *Detroit and Ms. Detroit Maurice* probably 2other people: vote for what ever yall want to do im down. (im easy as long as I can eat)
> Pm sent to everyone about a quick plan
> 10. *DragonMan*, Steak, $31 with tip, cigar gift to owner
> 11. *Cigarmonkel*, (Ryan) maybe a friend or two. Not sure if we would be able to make dinner could show up around 6ish though... would it be ok if we didnt come for dinner and came for after dinner smokes?. donate a cigar or two for owner.
> 
> Man without the old guys there would be no herf (im not old tho, just wise):chk





ZYA_LTR said:


> There website is:
> 
> www.winesync.com
> 
> But do he have white port
> 
> Thanks folks, once again, i look forward to seeing everyone the 2nd.
> 
> Jason


White Port:dr:dr Ive been looking for some, wonder if he has any

Sorry for my lack of posting but it's been very busy here at work as im not suspose to be on right now so im keeping it short..:bn


----------



## ZYA_LTR

DETROITPHA357 said:


> White Port:dr:dr Ive been looking for some, wonder if he has any
> 
> Sorry for my lack of posting but it's been very busy here at work as im not suspose to be on right now so im keeping it short..:bn


I would have to imagine he carries white port wine, but any specific orders can be placed with Alan or Matthew, they already know about us, just call them and let them know who your are and from where, they both seemed really cool when i spoke to them. I will be calling them, Vibratto's and the restaraunt on next monday with our numbers for attendance for the evening.


----------



## Old Sailor

Heard from Eric (Ermo) he might be showing up, not definate yet.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Just bumping this up, i PMed a couple more MI members, cutoff is this sunday for dinner reservations, but anyone can still show up to smoke!!! Or shoot earlier in the day, bring your ammo.


----------



## DragonMan

Just booked our room....smoking this time Mike!! :tu :tu

Are you ready for the 8 hour drive Tim!!  :r


----------



## sailchaser

Jason got 2 BOTL that are going to show up for a smoke only and they are bringing a stick for the host and cash for a snack upstairs :ss


----------



## ZYA_LTR

sailchaser said:


> Jason got 2 BOTL that are going to show up for a smoke only and they are bringing a stick for the host and cash for a snack upstairs :ss


Works for me boss, we'll throw the stick in the humi, and the snack money towards the bill/tip. I don't think that service should be an issue there, it's always been good, but with the extra funds, we'll either tip big(if the service is good), buy a few bottles of wine for the crew, or i'll run my fat a$$ over to Vibratto's and buy a few giveaway treats, maybe cutter/lighter, something cool. Hell, i was even thinking, whatever smokes we collect for the owner that won't fit into the humidor, we could just box up, and send them out to one of the guys that collects for the troops. Because i think the humi is a 20 count, and if i know these guys, with over 20 in attendance, there will be leftovers.(cigars, not food, i'll make sure of that.) Then we box up the leftover smokes and send them to 68trishield or the other guy..i think newcigarz is his name? Anyways, we'll make sure to do it up right.

Jason


----------



## sailchaser

Jason do you want to start a shooting list so we know how many are coming and I can call Peters and see if they can reserve a few shooting lanes for us?:gn:gn:gn


----------



## ZYA_LTR

sailchaser said:


> Jason do you want to start a shooting list so we know how many are coming and I can call Peters and see if they can reserve a few shooting lanes for us?:gn:gn:gn


We can if you like, but i'm unsure if Peters will do that without renting out the lanes. I have never seen them that busy at noon on a saturday though, we should be safe. So far i think we are looking at anywhere from 5 to 8 people going, and i'll probably do more watching than shooting, damn ammo is expensive, and the last herf we did, i depleted alot of my .40 S&W that i need to replenish. Lemme know what you guys prefer to do. And a list to figure who all is attending would be cool, i just dunno about lane reservations, if they do that..

Jason


----------



## Habsrule29

DragonMan said:


> Just booked our room....smoking this time Mike!! :tu :tu
> 
> Are you ready for the 8 hour drive Tim!!  :r


It aint no 8 hour drive to Detroit. Hell, Windsor is only 3 hours from me.


----------



## Old Sailor

Habsrule29 said:


> It aint no 8 hour drive to Detroit. Hell, Windsor is only 3 hours from me.


Guess you never heard.....Nick got lost in the tunnel for 2 hrs.:r


----------



## shaggy

Old Sailor said:


> Guess you never heard.....Nick got lost in the tunnel for 2 hrs.:r


shhhhhhhhhh that was our surprise for tim.....:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Habsrule29 said:


> It aint no 8 hour drive to Detroit. Hell, Windsor is only 3 hours from me.


How in the H&ll is this guy:r Man I hope to meet you.



shaggy said:


> shhhhhhhhhh that was our surprise for tim.....:r


Every1here on cs knows about u getting lost:r:r:r:hn


----------



## Ms. Detroit

Checked with Will only three coming to herf
Detroitpha357 Ms. Detroit and Maurice 
1 steak 1 chicken and 1 salmon
:tu:tuHope this is what u need!!!


----------



## DragonMan

Habsrule29 said:


> It aint no 8 hour drive to Detroit. Hell, Windsor is only 3 hours from me.


Yeah, that's what I thought the first time I went also!! I guess no one told you about the time tunnel we have to go through!!!   No GPS device can help us in there!! :hn


----------



## Mtmouse

Habsrule29 said:


> It aint no 8 hour drive to Detroit. Hell, Windsor is only 3 hours from me.


You must be driving slow.:ss


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Ms. Detroit said:


> Checked with Will only three coming to herf
> Detroitpha357 Ms. Detroit and Maurice
> 1 steak 1 chicken and 1 salmon
> :tu:tuHope this is what u need!!!


Thank you very much there Boss lady, i will update with your dinner choices. Look forward to seeing you there, i'll save you a Java.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Here is an updated list with the Booker crews dinner choices.

1. Jason/ZYA_LTR, 1, Steak, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
2. Dave & Gail/ Old Sailor & Mrs. 1 salmon & 1 steak; tip as usual, donate cigar & 20 count humi. 5pm meal fine with us.
3. Bear, Steak, Beer, $31 w/ tip, cigar gift to owner.
4. Mtmouse, Steak, beer, then some beer, followed by more beer, $31 with tip, gift to owner.
5. White97Jimmy, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
6. shaggy, 1. steak, non drinker, whatever on whatever.......31 bucks
6. Tim/Habsrule29, 1 steak, beer, $31 with tip and donate cigar
7. Sailchaser and Sailkat,2 steaks,$62.00 with tip,donate cigar do it that night
8. Kidrock387/Jon 1. Champagne Chicken, Non-Drinker, tip, Cigar dontate/Owner
9. Detroit and Ms. Detroit, and Maurice, vote for what ever yall want to do im down. (im easy as long as I can eat) 1 steak, 1 chicken, and 1 salmon dinner.
10. DragonMan, Steak, $31 with tip, cigar gift to owner
11. Cigarmonkel, (Ryan) maybe a friend or two. Not sure if we would be able to make dinner could show up around 6ish though... would it be ok if we didnt come for dinner and came for after dinner smokes?. donate a cigar or two for owner.
12. Sancho, Champagne Chicken, Non-Drinker, 31 with tip, cigar donate
13. Deneiro, I'm in $31 w/tip Chicken, whiskey, gift to host. 
14. A2vr6, Steak $31 w/tip, beer, cigar gift to owner.


----------



## sailchaser

ZYA_LTR said:


> We can if you like, but i'm unsure if Peters will do that without renting out the lanes. I have never seen them that busy at noon on a saturday though, we should be safe. So far i think we are looking at anywhere from 5 to 8 people going, and i'll probably do more watching than shooting, damn ammo is expensive, and the last herf we did, i depleted alot of my .40 S&W that i need to replenish. Lemme know what you guys prefer to do. And a list to figure who all is attending would be cool, i just dunno about lane reservations, if they do that..
> 
> Jason


With only 5-8 people and the price of ammo your right we don't need more than 2 lanes anyway and I called today and they don't take reservations .Cost is $10.50 per person per hour of range time.Pistol cals are only allowed, I bring a brick of 22,s for the Wesson Pistol it won't cost anything to shoot that for any one that wants to


----------



## jaymz

Here is an updated list with the Booker crews dinner choices.

1. Jason/ZYA_LTR, 1, Steak, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
2. Dave & Gail/ Old Sailor & Mrs. 1 salmon & 1 steak; tip as usual, donate cigar & 20 count humi. 5pm meal fine with us.
3. Bear, Steak, Beer, $31 w/ tip, cigar gift to owner.
4. Mtmouse, Steak, beer, then some beer, followed by more beer, $31 with tip, gift to owner.
5. White97Jimmy, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
6. shaggy, 1. steak, non drinker, whatever on whatever.......31 bucks
6. Tim/Habsrule29, 1 steak, beer, $31 with tip and donate cigar
7. Sailchaser and Sailkat,2 steaks,$62.00 with tip,donate cigar do it that night
8. Kidrock387/Jon 1. Champagne Chicken, Non-Drinker, tip, Cigar dontate/Owner
9. Detroit and Ms. Detroit, and Maurice, vote for what ever yall want to do im down. (im easy as long as I can eat) 1 steak, 1 chicken, and 1 salmon dinner.
10. DragonMan, Steak, $31 with tip, cigar gift to owner
11. Cigarmonkel, (Ryan) maybe a friend or two. Not sure if we would be able to make dinner could show up around 6ish though... would it be ok if we didnt come for dinner and came for after dinner smokes?. donate a cigar or two for owner.
12. Sancho, Champagne Chicken, Non-Drinker, 31 with tip, cigar donate
13. Deneiro, I'm in $31 w/tip Chicken, whiskey, gift to host. 
14. A2vr6, Steak $31 w/tip, beer, cigar gift to owner.
15. jaymz, steak $31 w/tip. coffee, cigar gift to owner.


----------



## paul95se

Here is an updated list with the Booker crews dinner choices.

1. Jason/ZYA_LTR, 1, Steak, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
2. Dave & Gail/ Old Sailor & Mrs. 1 salmon & 1 steak; tip as usual, donate cigar & 20 count humi. 5pm meal fine with us.
3. Bear, Steak, Beer, $31 w/ tip, cigar gift to owner.
4. Mtmouse, Steak, beer, then some beer, followed by more beer, $31 with tip, gift to owner.
5. White97Jimmy, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
6. shaggy, 1. steak, non drinker, whatever on whatever.......31 bucks
6. Tim/Habsrule29, 1 steak, beer, $31 with tip and donate cigar
7. Sailchaser and Sailkat,2 steaks,$62.00 with tip,donate cigar do it that night
8. Kidrock387/Jon 1. Champagne Chicken, Non-Drinker, tip, Cigar dontate/Owner
9. Detroit and Ms. Detroit, and Maurice, vote for what ever yall want to do im down. (im easy as long as I can eat) 1 steak, 1 chicken, and 1 salmon dinner.
10. DragonMan, Steak, $31 with tip, cigar gift to owner
11. Cigarmonkel, (Ryan) maybe a friend or two. Not sure if we would be able to make dinner could show up around 6ish though... would it be ok if we didnt come for dinner and came for after dinner smokes?. donate a cigar or two for owner.
12. Sancho, Champagne Chicken, Non-Drinker, 31 with tip, cigar donate
13. Deneiro, I'm in $31 w/tip Chicken, whiskey, gift to host. 
14. A2vr6, Steak $31 w/tip, beer, cigar gift to owner.
15. jaymz, steak $31 w/tip. coffee, cigar gift to owner.
16. paul95se Steak $31 w/tip. coffee, cigar to owner.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Well, this puts us at 20 attending dinner so far, and a few stragglers for the post dinner herfing. As well as a handful attending the 12 noon shooting at Peters. We've got a last minute push/rush for attendees. Tomorrow night/Monday AM is the cutoff, and i'm calling all the businesses on monday at lunch break to confirm numbers.

Thanks to all attending.

1. Jason/ZYA_LTR, 1, Steak, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
2. Dave & Gail/ Old Sailor & Mrs. 1 salmon & 1 steak; tip as usual, donate cigar & 20 count humi. 5pm meal fine with us.
3. Bear, Steak, Beer, $31 w/ tip, cigar gift to owner.
4. Mtmouse, Steak, beer, then some beer, followed by more beer, $31 with tip, gift to owner.
5. White97Jimmy, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
6. shaggy, 1. steak, non drinker, whatever on whatever.......31 bucks
6. Tim/Habsrule29, 1 steak, beer, $31 with tip and donate cigar
7. Sailchaser and Sailkat,2 steaks,$62.00 with tip,donate cigar do it that night
8. Kidrock387/Jon 1. Champagne Chicken, Non-Drinker, tip, Cigar dontate/Owner
9. Detroit and Ms. Detroit, and Maurice, vote for what ever yall want to do im down. (im easy as long as I can eat) 1 steak, 1 chicken, and 1 salmon dinner.
10. DragonMan, Steak, $31 with tip, cigar gift to owner
11. Cigarmonkel, (Ryan) maybe a friend or two. Not sure if we would be able to make dinner could show up around 6ish though... would it be ok if we didnt come for dinner and came for after dinner smokes?. donate a cigar or two for owner.
12. Sancho, Champagne Chicken, Non-Drinker, 31 with tip, cigar donate
13. Deneiro, I'm in $31 w/tip Chicken, whiskey, gift to host. 
14. A2vr6, Steak $31 w/tip, beer, cigar gift to owner.
15. jaymz, steak $31 w/tip. coffee, cigar gift to owner.
16. paul95se Steak $31 w/tip. coffee, cigar to owner.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Thumbs up2u4what your doing. Your doing a great job with these events, sounds like were going2have a great time Alllllll Dayyyyyy........
I'm going2find a nice chair & I'm not going2move all nite.

PS: If yall can (detroit. canada if yall r not n it.) & if u want2, can ya bring some stuff for the rep your state pass. Hope yall got sailcaser pm???(ya know who I'm talking about) pm me if u didn't...


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Thumbs up2u4what your doing. Your doing a great job with these events, sounds like were going2have a great time Alllllll Dayyyyyy........
> I'm going2find a nice chair & I'm not going2move all nite.
> 
> PS: If yall can (detroit. canada if yall r not n it.) & if u want2, can ya bring some stuff for the rep your state pass. *Hope yall got sailcaser pm???(ya know who I'm talking about) pm me if u didn't...*


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hope yall got sailcaser pm???(ya know who I'm talking about) pm me if u didn't...


I didn't get it :ss!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> [/B][/U]


check you phone or vm.



Ron1YY said:


> I didn't get it :ss!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


:bn


----------



## Old Sailor

:tu:tu


----------



## shaggy

i dont want it...:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> i dont want it...:r:r


Wuss :r


----------



## a2vr6

Old Sailor said:


> Wuss :r


Didn't you wish that your didn't start that Shaggy? hahaha


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> I didn't get it :ss!!!!!!
> Ron


me either.................missed the memo


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> me either.................missed the memo


You wasnt suspose2.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

ZYA_LTR said:


> Well, this puts us at 20 attending dinner so far, and a few stragglers for the post dinner herfing. As well as a handful attending the 12 noon shooting at Peters. We've got a last minute push/rush for attendees. Tomorrow night/Monday AM is the cutoff, and i'm calling all the businesses on monday at lunch break to confirm numbers.
> 
> Thanks to all attending.
> 
> 1. Jason/ZYA_LTR, 1, Steak, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
> 2. Dave & Gail/ Old Sailor & Mrs. 1 salmon & 1 steak; tip as usual, donate cigar & 20 count humi. 5pm meal fine with us.
> 3. Bear, Steak, Beer, $31 w/ tip, cigar gift to owner.
> 4. Mtmouse, Steak, beer, then some beer, followed by more beer, $31 with tip, gift to owner.
> 5. White97Jimmy, 1, Champagne Chicken, Non-drinker, Whatever on giveaway or tip, $31
> 6. shaggy, 1. steak, non drinker, whatever on whatever.......31 bucks
> 6. Tim/Habsrule29, 1 steak, beer, $31 with tip and donate cigar
> 7. Sailchaser and Sailkat,2 steaks,$62.00 with tip,donate cigar do it that night
> 8. Kidrock387/Jon 1. Champagne Chicken, Non-Drinker, tip, Cigar dontate/Owner
> 9. Detroit and Ms. Detroit, and Maurice, vote for what ever yall want to do im down. (im easy as long as I can eat) 1 steak, 1 chicken, and 1 salmon dinner.
> 10. DragonMan, Steak, $31 with tip, cigar gift to owner
> 11. Cigarmonkel, (Ryan) maybe a friend or two. Not sure if we would be able to make dinner could show up around 6ish though... would it be ok if we didnt come for dinner and came for after dinner smokes?. donate a cigar or two for owner.
> 12. Sancho, Champagne Chicken, Non-Drinker, 31 with tip, cigar donate
> 13. Deneiro, I'm in $31 w/tip Chicken, whiskey, gift to host.
> 14. A2vr6, Steak $31 w/tip, beer, cigar gift to owner.
> 15. jaymz, steak $31 w/tip. coffee, cigar gift to owner.
> 16. paul95se Steak $31 w/tip. coffee, cigar to owner.


This is the list i am going to go off for my totals, i will be calling in our numbers today, and will try to add a couple extra spots for stragglers, thanks to all who are attending, i'm anxiously awaiting saturday.

Jason


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Thumbs up2u4what your doing. Your doing a great job with these events, sounds like were going2have a great time Alllllll Dayyyyyy...


:tpd:



ZYA_LTR said:


> This is the list i am going to go off for my totals, i will be calling in our numbers today, and will try to add a couple extra spots for stragglers, thanks to all who are attending, i'm anxiously awaiting saturday.
> 
> Jason


Again thxs for all the work your putting into this herf, my hat goes off to you...:tu


----------



## Sancho

I'll put this out there in addition to Jason's master list, anyone going to the shooting before hand post up and say what your bringing/caliber's etc. Im cool with whomever shooting my pistol but BYOA will be the way of the day :tu

Sancho - P6/9mm


----------



## a2vr6

Jason, just got confirmation that I am in for sure this Saturday. :bl


----------



## Old Sailor

a2vr6 said:


> Jason, just got confirmation that I am in for sure this Saturday. :bl


:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Our reservations have been called in. Dinner for 20, with a few extra add-ons just in case any stragglers show up. I called the cigar store and wine store to let them know, and they are on board. 10 % discount at both, wine shop discount is on bottles of wine and 6 pack beer, no discount on single beers. The wine shop has about 4 or 5 different brands of white port i think he said, so your covered Booker!


----------



## ZYA_LTR

a2vr6 said:


> Jason, just got confirmation that I am in for sure this Saturday. :bl


Cool! Look forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## DeNeiro

Good day everyone! Just a quick reminder for our Canadian crew, as of January 31st, 2008 there are new identification requirements at border crossings. Here is the link: http://www.cbsa.gc.ca/whti-ivho/2007-11-09-eng.html

You are now more or less required to have two pieces of ID unless you are carrying a passport.

DeNeiro.
:ss


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Quick FYI for all attending, although Dinner is at 5pm, i and others will probably be showing up at 4pm and i'll try to have the appetizer hit the floor around 4 to 4:30 for all to enjoy. That way, we shooters can shoot, and have time to get cleaned up before dinner, and so i can tuck my babies away in the safe.

Jason


----------



## Old Sailor

Sounds good to me.:tu


----------



## White97Jimmy

I probably wont be in attendance until 6pm or later.


----------



## Old Sailor

Hey Z, the guys want to hit the cigar store before dinner, do you have the addy for it? figure we should be there about 3.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Old Sailor said:


> Hey Z, the guys want to hit the cigar store before dinner, do you have the addy for it? figure we should be there about 3.


65 Macomb Place
Suite E
Mt. Clemens, MI
48043

Right on the end of the building, by "Emerald Theatre" and "Bath city bistro" PM'ed ya too Dave.


----------



## chip

I shall endeavour to participate.


----------



## Fulltime

The cigar store is VI Bratto Premium Cigars. It is about a block 1/2 from Mothers.phone # (586)466-4434


----------



## Old Sailor

chip said:


> I shall endeavour to participate.


I hopw so!!! we have ta show these youngsters how to behave:r


----------



## chip

Old Sailor said:


> I hopw so!!! we have ta show these youngsters how to behave:r


I have cigars older than some of them....and I am not a big "aged cigar" kinda fella....after all...I can afford fresh ones.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Old Sailor said:


> I hopw so!!! we have ta show these youngsters how to behave:r


You gonna be able to stay awake all night pops?????:r or are ya gonna get all:BSed out after dinner? hehe



chip said:


> I have cigars older than some of them....and I am not a big "aged cigar" kinda fella....after all...I can afford fresh ones.


I'd love to smoke a cigar that was as old or older than myself, but i'm kinda leary now of anything that chip gifts, that last one should have had a newbie warning label, very tasty till it bitch slapped me. At least this time, i'll have a full meal in me.

Hey Chip, you gonna make it for dinner, or just the afterparty? You planing on attending the shoot? I would love to check out this 1911 you got bombed with.


----------



## sailchaser

Just had a light up a stick to cebelarate the time to start counting down herf time in hours
96 hours to Herf Time!!!!:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

sailchaser said:


> Just had a light up a stick to cebelarate the time to start counting down herf time in hours
> 96 hours to Herf Time!!!!:ss


you sure ya want to start a countdown........might not like the ending:r:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor

ZYA_LTR said:


> You gonna be able to stay awake all night pops?????:r or are ya gonna get all:BSed out after dinner? hehe
> 
> I'd love to smoke a cigar that was as old or older than myself, but i'm kinda leary now of anything that chip gifts, that last one should have had a newbie warning label, very tasty till it bitch slapped me. At least this time, i'll have a full meal in me.
> 
> Hey Chip, you gonna make it for dinner, or just the afterparty? You planing on attending the shoot? I would love to check out this 1911 you got bombed with.


another wise guy:r:gn


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> you sure ya want to start a countdown........might not like the ending:r:r:r


That's why I'm having a smoke now in the peace and safety of my House(Bunker) while I plot my stragities Dave
By the way that youngin' Jasons calling me old to mmmmmm time to rethink this a little:cp


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Young J-son is talking a lot of smack (oh did I say smack) remember Chip Dave & myself r always packing just in case some young fella get2big4his britchas...

On another note. I already told Jason & Dave is aware. I might be working a special operation starting Thursday thru Sunday 6p-2a sucks ); this is my 4th weekend working I need a day ot two off. its not definite yet so my fingers are crosed, heck the entire crew fingers are crossed lol.... rather I'm there or not I'm sure yall will have a great time. Mo & my girl will be there & I told mo to keep her away from dave & chip. still can't figure out why she likes them so much???? (no jokes guys)
well until then yall be safe out there & remember to always 'watch your 6'..... Gn


----------



## sailchaser

Booker hope things work out so you can make it :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

sailchaser said:


> Booker hope things work out so you can make it :tu


ME2


----------



## Old Sailor

Dang!!!!! hope ya can make it, I got a special cigar for you, not the usual either. If ya can't I'll try and get over again before April 2nd, day I go back onshift. I'll leave the pkg for trishield with Ms D for ya to mail for me, don't want them customs boys messin with it.
Stay safe Booker, and tell your crew I said hi.:tu:tu


Oh....she likes me for my beard:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Dang!!!!! hope ya can make it, I got a special cigar for you, not the usual either. If ya can't I'll try and get over again before April 2nd, day I go back onshift. I'll leave the pkg for trishield with Ms D for ya to mail for me, don't want them customs boys messin with it.
> Stay safe Booker, and tell your crew I said hi.:tu:tu
> 
> Oh....she likes me for my beard:r:r


Ill take care of that for you now prob. I should be able to make it until 5p. If we dont have to work then im there for the entire day. Either way my girl and mo will be there. Hey did your guys have some stuff for the rep your state pass. and did u get the pm


----------



## Old Sailor

Nothing for our state, and the guys are bringing the you know whats:chk:chk:chk:gn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Nothing for our state, and the guys are bringing the you know whats:chk:chk:chk:gn


:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Habsrule29

Just a reminder for all the Canadians attending. You _*WILL*_ need to show either your passport or photo ID long with your birth certificate when crossing the border. There was a change in the rules just a couple days ago and photo ID by itself is no longer acceptable.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Old Sailor said:


> Nothing for our state, and the guys are bringing the you know whats:chk:chk:chk:gn


Depends undergarments? Gonna be a long night ya know....:r:chk


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ill take care of that for you now prob. *I should be able to make it until 5p. *If we dont have to work then im there for the entire day. Either way my girl and mo will be there. Hey did your guys have some stuff for the rep your state pass. and did u get the pm


I sure hope so!!!!!!!! You guys have fun!!!! The Crew and I will be there in spirit!!!!! :ss :tu

Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

Ron1YY said:


> I sure hope so!!!!!!!! You guys have fun!!!! The Crew and I will be there in spirit!!!!! :ss :tu
> 
> Ron


:tu:tu:ss


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> I sure hope so!!!!!!!! You guys have fun!!!! The Crew and I will be there in spirit!!!!! :ss :tu
> 
> Ron


just maybe not of the peaceful type of spirit


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> just maybe not of the peaceful type of spirit


LMAO!!!!!! Lookout, we're about to hear Blah Blah Blah!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> LMAO!!!!!! Lookout, we're about to hear Blah Blah Blah!!!!
> 
> Ron


whatever.....................we'll hear it later too


----------



## shaggy

i once remeber a wise OLD man sayin......i think this may be a set up????:r


----------



## sailchaser

Definitely taking a camera to all the activities ,just got a new memory chip to load up some pics so you southern BOTL can see :ss


----------



## shaggy

sailchaser said:


> Definitely taking a camera to all the activities ,just got a new memory chip to load up some pics so you southern BOTL can see :ss


i dont appear in any type of imaging devices :r


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> i dont appear in any type of imaging devices :r


W....never mind:r:r:chk


----------



## Ron1YY

Hi Guys!!!!! 3 more days for all of you until it's HERF TIME!!!!!!!!


Have a blast!!!!!! Hop you're all ready to Drink Smoke and Have Fun!!!!!


Ron


----------



## shaggy

Ron1YY said:


> Hi Guys!!!!! 3 more days for all of you until it's HERF TIME!!!!!!!!
> 
> Have a blast!!!!!! Hop you're all ready to Drink Smoke and Have Fun!!!!!
> 
> Ron


where is the "worried" smilie?????


----------



## Mrs.Ron1YY

shaggy said:


> where is the "worried" smilie?????


:al :ss :chk

Doreen :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> i once remeber a wise OLD man sayin......i think this may be a set up????:r


:tu


----------



## shaggy

Mrs.Ron1YY said:


> :al :ss :chk
> 
> Doreen :tu


oh now he has the woman folk involved....this cant be good......:z


----------



## Mrs.Ron1YY

Drink Smoke and Have Fun

:al :ss :chk


Get it 


Doreen


----------



## Ron1YY

shaggy said:


> i once remeber a wise OLD man sayin......i think this may be a set up????:r





shaggy said:


> where is the "worried" smilie?????





shaggy said:


> oh now he has the woman folk involved....this cant be good......:z


I don't get it 

You are worried that I am wishing I was there and hoping you guys have fun :r ?

Ok, worry if you want :r :r

Ron


----------



## DragonMan

Ron1YY said:


> I don't get it
> 
> You are worried that I am wishing I was there and hoping you guys have fun :r ?
> 
> Ok, worry if you want :r :r
> 
> Ron


I have to agree, what is wrong with Ron and his wife Doreen or anyone from the Florida crew wishing us a good time??!!?? Are you really that worried, the only thing left of Florida is a sink hole and everyone is getting nervous because they want us to have a good time. I think it's very nice of them considering what we did to their State!! I'm glad they can put the beating they received behind them and be good sports and wish us a great time!!:tu:tu

I want to thank the Florida Crew for their good sportsmanship and their well wishes!! I'm sure it'll be a great time and it's a shame you can't come and enjoy yourselves with us!! We'll be sure to take lots of pictures so you will feel like you were there!! :tu

:ss


----------



## sailchaser

Mrs.Ron1YY said:


> Drink Smoke and Have Fun
> 
> :al :ss :chk
> 
> Get it
> 
> Doreen


Yes took a minute to think about it
http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...w.flickr.com/photos/charlessf/&ei=UTF-8&src=p


----------



## BengalMan

This looks like it will be huge. Unfortunately I won't be up in Detroit this weekend. I will however make note of a lot of you guys and shoot you some PM's when I'm in the area doing shop visits and what not. Hopefully I can meet up with some of you for a smoke or two.


----------



## snkbyt

DragonMan said:


> I have to agree, what is wrong with Ron and his wife Doreen or anyone from the Florida crew wishing us a good time??!!?? Are you really that worried, the only thing left of Florida is a sink hole and everyone is getting nervous because they want us to have a good time. I think it's very nice of them considering what we did to their State!! I'm glad they can put the beating they received behind them and be good sports and wish us a great time!!:tu:tu
> 
> I want to thank the Florida Crew for their good sportsmanship and their well wishes!! I'm sure it'll be a great time and it's a shame you can't come and enjoy yourselves with us!! We'll be sure to take lots of pictures so you will feel like you were there!! :tu
> 
> :ss


good thing I had my boots on when I read the above statement


Ron1YY said:


> I don't get it
> 
> You are worried that I am wishing I was there and hoping you guys have fun :r ?
> 
> Ok, worry if you want :r :r
> 
> Ron


what Ron said..................the FL Crew wishes the "Northern Aggression" Crew a good herf, one for the record books


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> what Ron said..................the FL Crew wishes the "Northern Aggression" Crew a good herf, one for the record books


While Alex and I are the more vocal of the crew. We are a tight knit crew. We want you to know that *ALL* of the Florida Crew wish you all a great herf. Good Times with Great friends over some drinks and some good smokes is what it is all about :ss !!!!!!

Herf On My Brothers!!!!! And rest well tomorrow night :r

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Hey everyone

Check this out

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=134173

Ron


----------



## Sancho

Ron1YY said:


> While Alex and I are the more vocal of the crew. We are a tight knit crew. We want you to know that *ALL* of the Florida Crew wish you all a great herf. Good Times with Great friends over some drinks and some good smokes is what it is all about :ss !!!!!!
> 
> Herf On My Brothers!!!!! And rest well tomorrow night :r
> 
> Ron


Thanks Ron!

Im sure we will do well by all come saturday night :tu


----------



## Bear

DragonMan said:


> I have to agree, what is wrong with Ron and his wife Doreen or anyone from the Florida crew wishing us a good time??!!?? Are you really that worried, the only thing left of Florida is a sink hole and everyone is getting nervous because they want us to have a good time. I think it's very nice of them considering what we did to their State!! I'm glad they can put the beating they received behind them and be good sports and wish us a great time!!:tu:tu
> 
> I want to thank the Florida Crew for their good sportsmanship and their well wishes!! I'm sure it'll be a great time and it's a shame you can't come and enjoy yourselves with us!! We'll be sure to take lots of pictures so you will feel like you were there!! :tu
> 
> :ss


Well put Nick. We really should all get along... 
After all, isn't Florida about to become the 11th Province? (clicky)
:bn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> I sure hope so!!!!!!!! You guys have fun!!!! The Crew and I will be there in spirit!!Ron






snkbyt said:


> just maybe not of the peaceful type of spirit






Ron1YY said:


> Hi Guys!!!!! 3 more days for all of you until it's HERF TIME!!!!!Have a blast!!!!!! Hop you're all ready to Drink Smoke and Have Fun!!!!Ron






Mrs.Ron1YY said:


> Doreen :tu






Mrs.Ron1YY said:


> Drink Smoke and Have Fun:al :ss :chk
> Get it
> Doreen


:gn:chk

All yall play to much:r


----------



## Ron1YY

DragonMan said:


> I have to agree, what is wrong with Ron and his wife Doreen or anyone from the Florida crew wishing us a good time??!!?? Are you really that worried, the only thing left of Florida is a sink hole and everyone is getting nervous because they want us to have a good time. I think it's very nice of them considering what we did to their State!! I'm glad they can put the beating they received behind them and be good sports and wish us a great time!!:tu:tu
> 
> I want to thank the Florida Crew for their good sportsmanship and their well wishes!! I'm sure it'll be a great time and it's a shame you can't come and enjoy yourselves with us!! We'll be sure to take lots of pictures so you will feel like you were there!! :tu
> 
> :ss





Bear said:


> Well put Nick. We really should all get along...
> After all, isn't Florida about to become the 11th Province? (clicky)
> :bn


You guys are funny :r 11th Province, Hilarious :r

Have fun

Ron


----------



## sailchaser

Sancho said:


> Thanks Ron!
> 
> Im sure we will do well by all come saturday night :tu


:tpd:Ron e mail me a picture of yourself,We'll put it up on the bar so we can have a smoke, with, or about you


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ok crew just found out im not working 6p-2a
Im now working 4p-12a
So *I wont be able to make the herf*
I will be able to make the pre herfs :gn(smoke shop & maybe the shoot):gn
My girl and Mo will be there and a LIL Friend that will surprise everyone

So who what when and where are the pre herfs?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

sailchaser said:


> :tpd:Ron e mail me a picture of yourself,We'll put it up on the bar so we can have a smoke, with, or about you


Wow that was a low blow (funny tho):r


----------



## sailchaser

DETROITPHA357compassion said:


> Wow that was a low blow (funny tho):r


My therapist Say's I got to work on things like thatCompasion,Manners,Politeness,ECT. ECT.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

sailchaser said:


> My therapist Say's I got to work on things like thatCompasion,Manners,Politeness,ECT. ECT.


when your dealing with Ron or the Fl Crew your fine:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

Like I said, The WHOLE crew will be there in Spirit. You can take the pics from here

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1183321&highlight=LJ's+cigars#post1183321

That was a KILLER Herf!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> Like I said, *The WHOLE crew will be there in Spirit*.Ron


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Booker, the shooting is set for Noon at Peters indoor gun range, and Old sailor is due to be at the Vibratto shop at approx. 3pm, and i'll be there right about then, and then i have to head to the restaurant to make sure everything is in order, and be the first one there to take attendance....LOL Geez, it's almost here, finally some smoke and relaxation.

PM inbound.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

ZYA_LTR said:


> Booker, the shooting is set for Noon at Peters indoor gun range, and Old sailor is due to be at the Vibratto shop at approx. 3pm, and i'll be there right about then, and then i have to head to the restaurant to make sure everything is in order, and be the first one there to take attendance....LOL Geez, it's almost here, finally some smoke and relaxation.
> 
> PM inbound.


:tu:tu:tu


----------



## a2vr6

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok crew just found out im not working 6p-2a
> Im now working 4p-12a
> So *I wont be able to make the herf*
> I will be able to make the pre herfs :gn(smoke shop & maybe the shoot):gn
> My girl and Mo will be there and a LIL Friend that will surprise everyone
> 
> So who what when and where are the pre herfs?


Hopefully we can meet up with you for the pre-herf. I think Me Marc and Deneiro should be there but not 100% sure. Got to get the details.


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok crew just found out im not working 6p-2a
> Im now working 4p-12a
> So *I wont be able to make the herf*
> I will be able to make the pre herfs :gn(smoke shop & maybe the shoot):gn
> My girl and Mo will be there and a LIL Friend that will surprise everyone
> 
> So who what when and where are the pre herfs?


:c:c:c


----------



## a2vr6

ZYA_LTR said:


> Booker, the shooting is set for Noon at Peters indoor gun range, and Old sailor is due to be at the Vibratto shop at approx. 3pm, and i'll be there right about then, and then i have to head to the restaurant to make sure everything is in order, and be the first one there to take attendance....LOL Geez, it's almost here, finally some smoke and relaxation.
> 
> PM inbound.


Jason, is there any chance that the restaurant might be showing the UFC event this saturday? Not sure if it's more of a bar than restaurant so please don't be offended for me asking.


----------



## Ron1YY

Here you guys go

*1 day 
47 hours 
2879 minutes 
172769 seconds *​
Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

Ron1YY said:


> Here you guys go
> 
> *1 day *
> *47 hours *
> *2879 minutes *
> *172769 seconds *​
> Ron


:chk:chk:chk:chk:gn


----------



## Ron1YY

Maybe this way looks better

*It is 1 day, 23 hours, 19 minutes and 22 seconds until Saturday, February 2, 2008 at 5:00:00 PM *

Red


----------



## Mtmouse

I have one more coming with me. Any chance of adding a steak dinner?


----------



## shaggy

i am pretty sure the "z" man added a couple for just such occasions
:tu


----------



## Mtmouse

shaggy said:


> i am pretty sure the "z" man added a couple for just such occasions
> :tu


Shaggy, I was in the 'Steel Town' today. My son had an appointment with a Specialist at McMaster this afternoon.


----------



## a2vr6

Anyone interested in the UFC at all or am I the only young whippersnapper in the group that likes to watch people beat the pulp out of each other?


----------



## Mtmouse

a2vr6 said:


> Anyone interested in the UFC at all or am I the only young whippersnapper in the group that likes to watch people beat the pulp out of each other?


Yup, love to watch it.....when the wife will let me.:hn


----------



## DragonMan

Ron1YY said:


> Here you guys go
> 
> *1 day
> 47 hours
> 2879 minutes
> 172769 seconds *​
> Ron


Yeah that's about how long it takes to drive there from here!!! :r :r


----------



## Ron1YY

DragonMan said:


> Yeah that's about how long it takes to drive there from here!!! :r :r


Then get to driving Brother!!!!! You don't want to miss this one!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

DragonMan said:


> Yeah that's about how long it takes to drive there from here!!! :r :r


you better leave now Nick....you know how longggggg that tunnel is.:r:r


----------



## shaggy

Old Sailor said:


> you better leave now Nick....you know how longggggg that tunnel is.:r:r


no tunnel....looks like sarnia is quicker for us


----------



## DragonMan

shaggy said:


> no tunnel....looks like sarnia is quicker for us


*NO TUNNEL!!!! ......NO TUNNEL!!!! .......OH YEAH, NO TUNNEL!!!* :chk :bl :chk :bl


----------



## ZYA_LTR

a2vr6 said:


> Jason, is there any chance that the restaurant might be showing the UFC event this saturday? Not sure if it's more of a bar than restaurant so please don't be offended for me asking.


Dunno, i know there is TV's but not in the dining area i don't think.

P.S. Canadian crew better leave early, the snow storm is coming our way! Check the weather channel.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Mtmouse said:


> I have one more coming with me. Any chance of adding a steak dinner?





shaggy said:


> i am pretty sure the "z" man added a couple for just such occasions
> :tu


Yup, and Yup, i spoke to the owner about add-ons, and we should be good, just short of our party doubling in size. I thought ahead, and figured we would always have last minute add-ons. The more the merrier!!


----------



## Old Sailor

DragonMan said:


> *NO TUNNEL!!!! ......NO TUNNEL!!!! .......OH YEAH, NO TUNNEL!!!* :chk :bl :chk :bl


So are we goimg ta meet there then???


----------



## Old Sailor

ZYA_LTR said:


> Dunno, i know there is TV's but not in the dining area i don't think.
> 
> P.S. Canadian crew better leave early, the snow storm is coming our way! Check the weather channel.


:r:r they are full of hot air.....snow storm..phsssssthaven't seen a little snow stop me yet.:z


----------



## Kidrock387

Old Sailor said:


> you better leave now Nick....you know how longggggg that tunnel is.:r:r


:r:r:r

Thats okay Nick, Oldsailor is heading for a monster beat down :gn:gn


----------



## Conch Republican

Does that mean everyone is *BOMBING OLD SAILOR*????????"

AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron1YY

Conch Republican said:


> Does that mean everyone is *BOMBING OLD SAILOR*????????"
> 
> AWESOME!!!!!!!!


Why pick on one?????????

Ron


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Ron1YY said:


> Why pick on one?????????
> 
> Ron


Not picking on him, but i still owe him for the very first Herf gift/Bomb i ever received, and it was an ISOM at that, my first of both, so i have saved that ceegar for this herf to be able to smoke my first gift with the gifter. And it requires bodyguards, so i figured Dave deserves a little love for the love he showed a total stranger.

BTW Shooting BOTL, i am getting rid of my 1911, so i will not have any 45 acp firearms to shoot, but someone might still? Dunno, but so now i will have 9mm and .40 S&W pistols, as well as a new .22lr i traded for today.

Jason


----------



## Old Sailor

Ron1YY said:


> Why pick on one?????????
> 
> Ron


Thats ok Ron, they haven't learned yet.....bring it on I'm not comin empty handed:mn:mn


----------



## Kidrock387

Sancho, Old Sailor and Shaggy are on my azz whoppin list :gn:gn:gn


----------



## Old Sailor

Kidrock387 said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> Thats okay Nick, Oldsailor is heading for a monster beat down :gn:gn


Where have I heard that before.


----------



## Kidrock387

Old Sailor said:


> Where have I heard that before.


BLAH BLAH BLAH thats all I hear


----------



## Old Sailor

Kidrock387 said:


> Sancho, Old Sailor and Shaggy are on my azz whoppin list :gn:gn:gn


:gn:gn


----------



## Kidrock387

Fuel On The Fire.........................


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Kidrock387 said:


> Sancho, Old Sailor and Shaggy are on my azz whoppin list :gn:gn:gn


Might make for an interesting car ride then, if you and Sancho are riding together. Just make sure you guys play nice till you get here.


----------



## Mark THS

Since I wont be able to attend can someone volunteer to be the keeper of all discarded cigar bands for me?

The next 'cigar band project' is getting veeerry close to completion and the very last phase requires a crapton of bands- so I'm on the hunt for any and all.


----------



## Sancho

Dont you worry Mark, I've been doing my damnedest to smoke as many cigars as possible and have a large stack waiting for you


----------



## Mark THS

Sancho said:


> Dont you worry Mark, I've been doing my damnedest to smoke as many cigars as possible and have a large stack waiting for you


:chk Awesome.

I'll have pics of the progress of the 'mystery' project soon. Almost everything is done except for the bands. Its gonna be sweet


----------



## a2vr6

Mtmouse said:


> Yup, love to watch it.....when the wife will let me.:hn


I wonder if the cigar lounge we are hitting afterwards is showing the fight saturday. hmmm


----------



## sailchaser

Sancho said:


> Dont you worry Mark, I've been doing my damnedest to smoke as many cigars as possible and have a large stack waiting for you


Mark got a few for you to!!:ss


----------



## DragonMan

I need a cure for the common cold quick!!! Woke up with a dry cough, soar throat, runny nose and all congested!!! Actually it started yesterday with a soar throat and today it's a full blown cold!!! Of course this has to happen the day before the herf!! Life is cruel sometimes!!


----------



## sailchaser

DragonMan said:


> I need a cure for the common cold quick!!! Woke up with a dry cough, soar throat, runny nose and all congested!!! Actually it started yesterday with a soar throat and today it's a full blown cold!!! Of course this has to happen the day before the herf!! Life is cruel sometimes!!


I don't know any cures for Dragons,But heres my guess,Maybe relight the pilot light for the fire ball throwing thing and burn it out,be well fast!!:ss


----------



## Mark THS

sailchaser said:


> Mark got a few for you to!!:ss


Awesome :tu Thanks


----------



## Mtmouse

Mark THS said:


> Since I wont be able to attend can someone volunteer to be the keeper of all discarded cigar bands for me?
> 
> The next 'cigar band project' is getting veeerry close to completion and the very last phase requires a crapton of bands- so I'm on the hunt for any and all.


Mark,

I can bring what ever I have floating around if you are interested?


----------



## Mark THS

Mtmouse said:


> Mark,
> 
> I can bring what ever I have floating around if you are interested?


If you dont mind parting with them, definetly!


----------



## a2vr6

DragonMan said:


> I need a cure for the common cold quick!!! Woke up with a dry cough, soar throat, runny nose and all congested!!! Actually it started yesterday with a soar throat and today it's a full blown cold!!! Of course this has to happen the day before the herf!! Life is cruel sometimes!!


Drink lots of quality organic green tea, always helps me.


----------



## Bear

DragonMan said:


> I need a cure for the common cold quick!!! Woke up with a dry cough, soar throat, runny nose and all congested!!! Actually it started yesterday with a soar throat and today it's a full blown cold!!! Of course this has to happen the day before the herf!! Life is cruel sometimes!!


Cold FX... get on it and like Alex says, drink lots of tea.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

FYI, any brothers attending have any Padron 80th's that they got, or can get for msrp, let me know, i'll bring a spare $30 to buy one off you(or buy you dinner...LOL). I want one to have for a special occasion coming in the next year. PM me to let me know.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Ron1YY

ZYA_LTR said:


> FYI, any brothers attending have any Padron 80th's that they got, or can get for msrp, let me know, i'll bring a spare $30 to buy one off you(or buy you dinner...LOL). I want one to have for a special occasion coming in the next year. PM me to let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jason


With all the Brother showing up there, I'm sure that you will find a special occasion cigar or 2 there :ss

Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

ZYA_LTR said:


> FYI, any brothers attending have any Padron 80th's that they got, or can get for msrp, let me know, i'll bring a spare $30 to buy one off you(or buy you dinner...LOL). I want one to have for a *special occasion coming in the next year*. PM me to let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jason


:r:r:r


----------



## snkbyt

Mark THS said:


> If you dont mind parting with them, definetly!


PM me your addy Mark, I have a few 100 lying around from the NC & CC type

oh never mind I found it............................Troy MI


----------



## Habsrule29

DragonMan said:


> I need a cure for the common cold quick!!! Woke up with a dry cough, soar throat, runny nose and all congested!!! Actually it started yesterday with a soar throat and today it's a full blown cold!!! Of course this has to happen the day before the herf!! Life is cruel sometimes!!


If that's the case, then youre riding along on the roof rack! :r


----------



## DragonMan

Habsrule29 said:


> If that's the case, then youre riding along on the roof rack! :r


Where else would I want to sit with 2 hab fans inside the car!!! :r :r


----------



## CigarMonkel

Is anyone else going to the shooting range before hand? if so what are you all up to after/before the herf? Depending on what time we finish at the Herf i was wondering if we all wanted to do something or go somewhere cause i dont feel like driving all the way back down to Ann Arbor then back to detroit (i know its a lot closer then some of you live) but still... just seems like a waste of gas.

EDIT: i will not show up all boo hoo like someone said in the post... im gonna show up looking to have some fun and meet some new people and hopefully gain some friends from it all... my mind will not be on the "other" subject. Why let that bring me down at an event like this. All smiles here.


----------



## Ron1YY

That's the Spirit!!!!!! I'm sure there will be things there to make you smile :ss


Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

Ron1YY said:


> That's the Spirit!!!!!! I'm sure there will be things there to make you smile :ss
> 
> Ron


Your slippin Ron.....no countdown:r


----------



## Kidrock387

Hey I heard there was a herf tomorow evening?











:r


Oldsailor and Shaggy do yourselfs a favor and stay in ONT. :gn Just kidding


----------



## Ron1YY

Old Sailor said:


> Your slippin Ron.....no countdown:r


Sorry Dave

*It is 0 days, 20 hours, 10 minutes and 59 seconds until Saturday, February 2, 2008 at 5:00:00 PM *

How's that? :ss

Ron


----------



## Mark THS

Kidrock387 said:


> Hey I heard there was a herf tomorow evening?
> 
> :r
> 
> Oldsailor and Shaggy do yourselfs a favor and stay in ONT. :gn Just kidding


You know, Jon, there is an expression that goes something like this....Speak softly and carry a big stick

:cb


----------



## Old Sailor

Ron1YY said:


> Sorry Dave
> 
> *It is 0 days, 20 hours, 10 minutes and 59 seconds until Saturday, February 2, 2008 at 5:00:00 PM *
> 
> How's that? :ss
> 
> Ron


:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

Kidrock387 said:


> Hey I heard there was a herf tomorow evening?
> 
> :r
> 
> Oldsailor and Shaggy do yourselfs a favor and stay in ONT. :gn Just kidding


There's a saying I use with my deckcrew.......ya wanna play ...your gonna pay!!!:ss


----------



## Ron1YY

Old Sailor said:


> There's a saying I use with my deckcrew.......ya wanna play ...your gonna pay!!!:ss


Nice saying......Can I use that line 

Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

Ron1YY said:


> Nice saying......Can I use that line
> 
> Ron


:tu:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

Old Sailor said:


> :tu:tu


:r Thank You :r You should never have agreed to that :r

Rest Well Guys :r

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

KEEP YALL FINDERS CROSSED. THE BIG BOSSES R N A MEETING & THE WORD IS WE MAY WORK 7A TO 3P TOMORROW. Ill get off tonite 12mid & double back 5a ); but ill be able to make the herf. no pre herfs tho. ill keep ya posted....

PS; I got 2big azz boxes 2day.


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> KEEP YALL FINDERS CROSSED. THE BIG BOSSES R N A MEETING & THE WORD IS WE MAY WORK 7A TO 3P TOMORROW. Ill get off tonite 12mid & double back 5a ); but ill be able to make the herf. no pre herfs tho. ill keep ya posted....
> 
> PS; I got 2big azz boxes 2day.


I'll cross my toes instead, to hard to post with fingers crossed.:r


----------



## Old Sailor

Ron1YY said:


> :r Thank You :r You should never have agreed to that :r
> 
> Rest Well Guys :r
> 
> Ron


:r don't make me send ya something now:r


----------



## DragonMan

WHAT!!! There's a herf tomorrow??!!??!!


----------



## shaggy

DETROITPHA357 said:


> PS; I got 2big azz boxes 2day.


hmmmm boxes u say??????


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> hmmmm boxes u say??????


Mark my words


----------



## DETROITPHA357

shaggy said:


> hmmmm boxes u say??????


Yeah 4us2put our cigars in so I can ship them off...


----------



## Old Sailor

DragonMan said:


> WHAT!!! There's a herf tomorrow??!!??!!


Now there's a case of OSD :r


----------



## shaerza

Seems I may make an appearance for the after dinner herfing afterall :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

shaerza said:


> Seems I may make an appearance for the after dinner herfing afterall :tu


:tu:tu:tu


----------



## DragonMan

Well I just packed my suitcase, now I need somewhere to put my toothbrush and change of clothes!!!  

Can't forget the cold medicine!!


----------



## Mark THS

DragonMan said:


> Well I just packed my suitcase, now I need somewhere to put my toothbrush and change of clothes!!!


Mighty confident...ya know, you might have to buy one of them boys dinner first...

:r


----------



## DragonMan

Mark THS said:


> Mighty confident...ya know, you might have to buy one of them boys dinner first...
> 
> :r


DINNER!!! There's going to be food!!


----------



## Old Sailor

Nick's buyin:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ok crew as of now im working 7a-3p
I wont be able to make any of the pre herfs but Dinner is a go for now (never know with my job) Where everyone is around 4p I should be as well.:chk
So let the games begin:gn
If yall can please bring something to rep the "D"/Mich or what ever will rep where your from.:tu

Dang 3-4hrs of sleep:hn
If yall see me sleeping at the heft please dont take any pics.


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok crew as of now im working 7a-3p
> I wont be able to make any of the pre herfs but Dinner is a go for now (never know with my job) Where everyone is around 4p I should be as well.:chk
> So let the games begin:gn
> If yall can please bring something to rep the "D"/Mich or what ever will rep where your from.:tu
> 
> Dang 3-4hrs of sleep:hn
> *If yall see me sleeping at the heft please dont take any pics*.


Would we do something like that I'll bring the marker pens:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Would we do something like that I'll bring the marker pens:r


YESSSSSs:r No 6grapes for u if a pic is taken. Chip is going to have his 1911 on him so Yall bet now mess with me.:gn:gn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Would we do something like that I'll bring the marker pens:r


YESSSSSs:r No 6grapes for u if a pic is taken. Chip is going to have his 1911 on him so Yall bet now mess with me.:gn:gn
PS: Want to hear something funny. My girl asked me can she get some cigars out of my box for everyone there tomorrowgirl what the hell. (altho i thought about that)
Then she said well lets go to JR's and buy everyone some cigars, I said Ok Man she's going to cost me big being on cs and coming to these herfs.


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> YESSSSSs:r No 6grapes for u if a pic is taken. Chip is going to have his 1911 on him so Yall bet now mess with me.:gn:gn
> PS: Want to hear something funny. My girl asked me can she get some cigars out of my box for everyone there tomorrowgirl what the hell. (altho i thought about that)
> Then she said well lets go to JR's and buy everyone some cigars, I said Ok Man she's going to cost me big being on cs and coming to these herfs.


:r:r I knew I liked her:tu:tu

I have a very special cigar for you, not the usual Boli either.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> :r:r I knew I liked her:tu:tu
> 
> I have a very special cigar for you, not the usual Boli either.


I have a very special cigar for all of yall not your regular cigar either. Dammm it's going to be good. I'll explain later


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I have a very special cigar for all of yall not your regular cigar either. Dammm it's going to be good. I'll explain later


Sounds good, should be there at 4 ish:tu:tu


----------



## Sancho

1 Cab of Butane - $9
250 rds of 9mm Parabellum - $45
Gas to Drive Down to Detroit - $62
Cigars Brought For the Event - $103
Getting To Herf it up in Detroit - Priceless!


----------



## sailchaser

Sancho said:


> 1 Cab of Butane - $9
> 250 rds of 9mm Parabellum - $45
> Gas to Drive Down to Detroit - $62
> Cigars Brought For the Event - $103
> Getting To Herf it up in Detroit - Priceless!


Working to 245 am to get sat off to do all the above with the BOTL Pricless is right :tu:tu


----------



## Jbailey

Closing the shop so there is no way I can make. One day I will make it to a Detroit Herf.

See the rest of you in FL.:tu


----------



## snkbyt

Jbailey said:


> Closing the shop so there is no way I can make. One day I will make it to a Detroit Herf.
> 
> See the rest of you in FL.:tu


FL Crew will show you how it is done :ss

rest of "Northern Aggression" enjoy your herf, FL Crew will leave you in piece


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Sancho said:


> 1 Cab of Butane - $9
> 250 rds of 9mm Parabellum - $45
> Gas to Drive Down to Detroit - $62
> Cigars Brought For the Event - $103
> Getting To Herf it up in Detroit - Priceless!


:tpd::chk:tpd:



Jbailey said:


> See the rest of you in FL.:tu


Cool we'll hook up there.



snkbyt said:


> FL Crew will show you how it is done :ss
> 
> rest of "Northern Aggression" enjoy your herf, FL Crew will leave you in piece


:bn


----------



## Ron1YY

Ron1YY said:


> :r Thank You :r You should never have agreed to that :r
> 
> Ron


It may come back to haunt you!!!!!



Old Sailor said:


> :r don't make me send ya something now:r


Dave.....Just enjoy.....:ss



Old Sailor said:


> Mark my words


This man has Wisedom



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok crew as of now im working 7a-3p
> I wont be able to make any of the pre herfs but Dinner is a go for now (never know with my job)


Keeping my fingers crossed until you get there :tu



snkbyt said:


> FL Crew will show you how it is done :ss
> 
> rest of "Northern Aggression" enjoy your herf, FL Crew will leave you in piece


:ss < Us enjoying a smoke and watching this thread :r

*It is 0 days, 9 hours, 8 minutes and 48 seconds until Saturday, February 2, 2008 at 5:00:00 PM*

Ron


----------



## Sancho

Jbailey said:


> Closing the shop so there is no way I can make. One day I will make it to a Detroit Herf.
> 
> See the rest of you in FL.:tu


One of these days Kidrock and I are going to have to come up your way and close your shop down on a saturday :ss


----------



## DragonMan

And we're off!! :chk :chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DragonMan said:


> And we're off!! :chk :chk


Be safe out there....
As4me were here & the off time is still 3p (; Can some1 ask all the criminals to behave today or at least until after the herf.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Be safe out there....
> As4me were here & the off time is still 3p (; Can some1 ask all the criminals to behave today or at least until after the herf.


Super sweet Booker, glad to see that your gonna make the Herf. Hell, we can go shooting anytime, but to be able to hang with evryone is a way better time anyways!

Just packing up now for the range, and at 4pm, we should be either on the way, or at the restaurant. Apetizers will be served at approx. 4:30, dinner should be upstairs, but in any matter, just look for my fat a$$.

Jason


----------



## sailchaser

Packing myself see you all there shortly:gn:gn


----------



## Mtmouse

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Can some1 ask all the criminals to behave today or at least until after the herf.


I have the ones on this side under control, so I'm free to go.


----------



## Ron1YY

Drive safe and enjoy!!!!!!!! The Florida Crew *WILL* be there in Spirit!!!!!


----------



## snkbyt

Mtmouse said:


> I have the ones on this side under control, so I'm free to go.


I put the rest of them on notice


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Drive safe and enjoy!!!!!!!! The Florida Crew *WILL* be there in Spirit!!!!!


at least in spirit............................................


----------



## CigarMonkel

SH*T not sure if i'll be able to make it. my soccer game might be getting rescheduled... if all goes well and hopefully it does i'll be able to make it. If it was any other game i would definitely skip out of the game but we are currently tied for first in the league and we are going up against the other team we are tied with today. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Ron1YY

CigarMonkel said:


> SH*T not sure if i'll be able to make it. my soccer game might be getting rescheduled... if all goes well and hopefully it does i'll be able to make it. If it was any other game i would definitely skip out of the game but we are currently tied for first in the league and we are going up against the other team we are tied with today. I'll keep you guys posted.


Hope you can make it. There really is nothing like a herf. No way to explain it, you just have to experience it to know what I mean.

Either way, Good luck with the game and I hope you Stomp a Mudhole!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

Bad news....Gail won't be going, she's sicker than a dog......I'll be there though.


----------



## Mtmouse

Old Sailor said:


> Bad news....Gail won't be going, she's sicker than a dog......I'll be there though.


Not sure what your plans are Dave, but I'm leaving my place around 2:00pm. I have one stop in Troy, then shooting across to Mt. Clemens for the herf/dinner.

I'm not staying over night, but if my plans work with you, you could shoot over with me.


----------



## Old Sailor

Mtmouse said:


> Not sure what your plans are Dave, but I'm leaving my place around 2:00pm. I have one stop in Troy, then shooting across to Mt. Clemens for the herf/dinner.
> 
> I'm not staying over night, but if my plans work with you, you could shoot over with me.


I'll meet everyone there at 4, got daughters car today Thanks for the invite though.


----------



## Mtmouse

Old Sailor said:


> I'll meet everyone there at 4, got daughters car today Thanks for the invite though.


No probs, see you there.


----------



## RHNewfie

I expect pics later tonight or early tomorrow!! have a great time guys!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Bad news....Gail won't be going, she's sicker than a dog......I'll be there though.


Tell her2get well soon.


----------



## Jbailey

Sancho said:


> One of these days Kidrock and I are going to have to come up your way and close your shop down on a saturday :ss


Fine with me since I work there. How late do you want to smoke?:tu


----------



## DeNeiro

Hello everyone...Bear, A2VR6 and myself are enroute. Roughly 50kms outside of Sarnia as we speak...on our 2nd in car stick - should be primed and ready for a fantastic herf by the time we get there. We've already downed a RP Edge Maddie, Padron Maddie, and a Monte 5. Now onto a RP Olde World maddie, Don Pepin Blue and a Partagas short. See you shortly!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DeNeiro said:


> Hello everyone...Bear, A2VR6 and myself are enroute. Roughly 50kms outside of Sarnia as we speak...on our 2nd in car stick - should be primed and ready for a fantastic herf by the time we get there. We've already downed a RP Edge Maddie, Padron Maddie, and a Monte 5. Now onto a RP Olde World maddie, Don Pepin Blue and a Partagas short. See you shortly!!


I should be with yall. my partner AJ won't let me smoke in his new truck. No cool partner points4him );

yall have a safe trip down..


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Just got home from the Shooting, and had a blast, Myself/Sailchaser/Sancho/Kidrock showed up and shot, and we met Chip in the parking lot on our way out, no shooting for now for Chip, but we are all geeked for the Herf, we're heading to Vibratto's at 3 to meet Dave, and the rest of the canadian crew, then on to dinner around 4.

Woo hoo!

I love when a plan comes together.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

enroute to the base looking good.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Picking popps up to get him out of the house. he had surgery on his knee so today will be good for him.. cyall there..


----------



## JPH

Have fun Boyz....I wish I could make it out but just can't do it....


----------



## Mark THS

JPH said:


> Have fun Boyz....I wish I could make it out but just can't do it....


Meeeeeoooooow


----------



## JPH

Mark THS said:


> Meeeeeoooooow


You are what you eat.


----------



## Mark THS

JPH said:


> You are what you eat.


:r:ss


----------



## Ron1YY

Well???????


Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Ah!!!!!!! Sweet, Sweet Victory!!!!!!!!!

Revenge is a dish best served cold!!!!!!!!!


And to Dave(Old Sailor):r Ya wanna play....Ya gonna PAY :r!!!!! 

Never Ever Mess with the Florida Crew!!!!!!! In the end, We'll get ya!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Ah!!!!!!! Sweet, Sweet Victory!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Revenge is a dish best served cold!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And to Dave(Old Sailor):r Ya wanna play....Ya gonna PAY :r!!!!!
> 
> Never Ever Mess with the Florida Crew!!!!!!! In the end, We'll get ya!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


what happened?


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> what happened?


They took Pictures!!!!!! And if I would have remembered the damn white flag, I bet they would have waved it!!!!!!

Ron

Give Booker a call


----------



## str8edg

ok come on guys... where are the pics, you wouldn't know but you were busy herfing!!!

:ss


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> They took Pictures!!!!!! And if I would have remembered the damn white flag, I bet they would have waved it!!!!!!
> 
> Ron
> 
> Give Booker a call


tried to call Booker but no answer, do ya think we killed them all?


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> tried to call Booker but no answer, do ya think we killed them all?


I do believe we did :ss !!!!! If not, then ALL their Arses are going to be sore for a long time!!!!!

Ron


----------



## sailchaser

snkbyt said:


> tried to call Booker but no answer, do ya think we killed them all?


Booker phone was dead!!


----------



## Ron1YY

sailchaser said:


> Booker phone was dead!!


Collateral Damage!!!!!!!!! We even took out Electronic Devices!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## sailchaser

Sorry guys my up link is'nt working I try posting pics later today


----------



## Ron1YY

sailchaser said:


> Sorry guys my up link is'nt working I try posting pics later today


:sb:sb:sb:sb Man!!!!!!!!! I/We have been waiting to see this for a while!!!!!! I guess another day won't kill me........

Ron


----------



## chip

I was not involved in this war.....so I can be somewhat neutral and unbiased.
All I can say is you Florida boys are impressive, indeed.
I am sure there will be pics soon.

props.....excellent job fellas!!!!:tu


----------



## Mtmouse

I just got back home. I had a fantastic time..... met a lot of great friends.

I wish I could post some pictures , but I didn't have a camera. I'm sure there will be many pictures posted soon.

Hats off to the Florida grew:tu........but without the white flag, the bomb is null and void.:hn


----------



## Old Sailor

Ok, here are a few pics, didn't take many.......the Florida crew blew up the eatting place, and after we got the junk out of the way , low and behold looky what was on the table from them. Awesome guys, but we are still standing.


----------



## Old Sailor

Booker has alot of pics Ron, and he has a special one for the Florida crew also, wheather he'll post it or show ya at the Florida herf, we may be down....but no WHITE FLAG HERE :r:r

When Booker started opening the 2 boxes you guys sent, placing everything on the table, 13 or 14 boxes... DAMN...that is some bad a** bomb there. My hats off to ya.:ss:tu:tu


----------



## Sancho

Thanks goes to Florida! The bomb was epic in proportion, many great smokes were had and an all around great time for everyone.

Thanks Jason for putting this together!


----------



## Jbailey

Looks like one HELL OF A TIME! Damn work!!!!!!

One day.


----------



## snkbyt

in retro, I guess the FL Crew was there in more than just spirit :r

glad y'all had fun and had a few new sticks to smoke and some yellow cello ones as well


----------



## Mtmouse

snkbyt said:


> and some yellow cello ones as well


Yes, those look amazing. That was a great touch.

Thanks Florida Crew.:tu:tu:tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Jbailey said:


> Looks like one HELL OF A TIME! Damn work!!!!!!
> 
> One day.


Hell yeah it was, but that pic only shows about half of the participants, that was the early hungry bunch, more straggled in as we were begining dinner orders.

Very impressive presents guys, the boxes of goodies left us speachless, but per booker, since there was technicaly no bomb letter, or white flag, these were merely gifts, and the war goes on! According to the CS bombing doctrine of 1812, so batten down the hatches, we have retaliation in mind for you old fellers!!!


----------



## Fulltime

It was the best herf in a long time for me. All of the Chip,Old Sailor Sancho and the whole group. Booker is great to see you & Maurice. Here some pix


----------



## Fulltime

more pix


----------



## str8edg

That sure looked like a great time... man I wish I could have gone, one day I will make it to a herf for sure!

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Fulltime

If any body would the pix .e-mail me.:ss


----------



## Ron1YY

Fulltime said:


> If any body would the pix .e-mail me.:ss


I'd like the one of all you guys telling the Florida Crew that we are #1 :r

Ron


----------



## Fulltime

Ron1YY said:


> I'd like the one of all you guys telling the Florida Crew that we are #1 :r
> 
> Ron


here you go


----------



## Fulltime

ps Mark and I(fulltime) wish to thank you all:tu:tu:tu Vi Bratto`s


----------



## Old Sailor

Great time for sure....Alex, my friend that cello sure is yellow:dr:dr


----------



## Old Sailor

If anyone has the pics of the herf and the handouts, PM me please for my email, I would like a copy.


----------



## Kidrock387

Hey Everyone,

If you send pictures to my email address [email protected] I will make a slide show and put it on a cd and send them to everyone who attended. I'll burn them on a cd or dvd.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## shaggy

just got in after an eventful weekend....great time had by all us canucks....

zya.....thanks a ton for puttin it together...great job as always from the d-town crew

chip....great to meet ya and smoke a few of ur fresh sticks....and a big thanks btw

sancho...again a class brother that shares a really fresh one with us...thanks

jeremiah...who cant read this...great to meet ya bro...now make me a waffle

shae and kidrock....another i finally got to meet after talkin to for so long

and to the rest...fulltime, sailchaser, mtmouse, sailor, a2vr6, deniero, bear, habsrule, dragonman, and the others that i am forgetin.....thanks for a great time



and to canada customs.........:fu:fu:fu:fu


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> just got in after an eventful weekend....great time had by all us canucks....
> 
> zya.....thanks a ton for puttin it together...great job as always from the d-town crew
> 
> chip....great to meet ya and smoke a few of ur fresh sticks....and a big thanks btw
> 
> sancho...again a class brother that shares a really fresh one with us...thanks
> 
> jeremiah...who cant read this...great to meet ya bro...now make me a waffle
> 
> shae and kidrock....another i finally got to meet after talkin to for so long
> 
> and to the rest...fulltime, sailchaser, mtmouse, sailor, a2vr6, deniero, bear, habsrule, dragonman, and the others that i am forgetin.....thanks for a great time
> 
> and to canada customs.........:fu:fu:fu:fu


:r:r


----------



## shaggy

oh yea...i almost forgot.....a big hey to the FLA crew....they are still goin down but now we will all be smokin some nice sticks when they do....:tu


----------



## Mtmouse

shaggy said:


> and to canada customs.........:fu:fu:fu:fu


I take it you made it through without any issues?:tu


----------



## Made in Dade

Looks like you Detroit boys had a killer herf. :tu

As a member of the South Florida Crew you guys should know that Ron is the craziest gorilla we have down here, he is not one to be messed with. 

Enjoy the smokes fellas!


----------



## Old Sailor

Made in Dade said:


> Looks like you Detroit boys had a killer herf. :tu
> 
> As a member of the South Florida Crew you guys should know that Ron is the craziest gorilla we have down here, he is not one to be messed with.
> 
> Enjoy the smokes fellas!


To all the Florida Crew.....awesome smokes everyone....:dr:dr:tu:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> Never Ever Mess with the Florida Crew!!!!!!! In the end, We'll get ya!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Who said this is the end



snkbyt said:


> what happened?


Nothing the bomb didnt go off



Ron1YY said:


> They took Pictures!!!!!! And if I would have remembered the damn white flag, I bet they would have waved it!!!!!!
> Give Booker a call


I guess u will never know. But I bet we will



Ron1YY said:


> I'd like the one of all you guys telling the Florida Crew that we are #1 :r
> 
> Ron


Ron you guys are 1of a kind confused


----------



## Darb85

wish I could have been there. Looks like fun!


----------



## DragonMan

It was another great Detroit Herf!! Thanks for setting it all up Jason (ZYA LTR) you did an excellent job!! :tu:tu And thanks to the Florida Crew for the BIGGEST BOMB I have ever seen, you guys are truly amazing BOTL!!!! :tu:tu It was great herfing with everyone, and if anyone ends up with a cold I am truly sorry. It was selfish of me to go with a cold but I didn't want to miss the opportunity to herf with everyone again...and with some of you for the first time!! 

I'll post pictures later, right now I have some explaining to do...Thanks customs!!! :fu:fu


----------



## snkbyt

Old Sailor said:


> To all the Florida Crew.....awesome smokes everyone....:dr:dr:tu:tu


glad y'all find something to smoke


----------



## Old Sailor

DragonMan said:


> It was another great Detroit Herf!! Thanks for setting it all up Jason (ZYA LTR) you did an excellent job!! :tu:tu And thanks to the Florida Crew for the BIGGEST BOMB I have ever seen, you guys are truly amazing BOTL!!!! :tu:tu It was great herfing with everyone, and if anyone ends up with a cold I am truly sorry. It was selfish of me to go with a cold but I didn't want to miss the opportunity to herf with everyone again...and with some of you for the first time!!
> 
> I'll post pictures later, right now I have some explaining to do...Thanks customs!!! :fu:fu



:bn:bn:bn:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

snkbyt said:


> glad y'all find something to smoke


and then some:tu:tu


----------



## sailchaser

First Thanks to White Jimmy97 for some tech support,Just got home from a 6-6 shift so I'll post all I got today









Heres the list
These are all Boxes
Oliva-Serie G
Excalibur--1066-Camerron
The Griffin's Toro
Auturo Fuente Churchill
Trinidad Lonsqales
Partagas
Chobia
Excalibur Muduro
Hoyo de Monerrey de Gener
La Gloria Cubana -Glorias Extra
Hupmann-Cameroon Corona
Partagay Ca
Arturo Funte Rereva superior Limitada
Yes those were all Boxes


----------



## sailchaser

More pics our Host Jason and Ms Detriot


----------



## sailchaser

The whole gang


----------



## sailchaser

Bands for MARK THS


----------



## Old Sailor

DragonMan said:


> It was another great Detroit Herf!! Thanks for setting it all up Jason (ZYA LTR) you did an excellent job!! :tu:tu And thanks to the Florida Crew for the BIGGEST BOMB I have ever seen, you guys are truly amazing BOTL!!!! :tu:tu It was great herfing with everyone, and if anyone ends up with a cold I am truly sorry. It was selfish of me to go with a cold but I didn't want to miss the opportunity to herf with everyone again...and with some of you for the first time!!
> 
> *I'll post pictures later, right now I have some explaining to do...Thanks customs!!! :fu:fu*




*HOLY :BS*


----------



## sailchaser

more pic


----------



## sailchaser

Chip,Sancho ,Mrs Saichaser,Old Sailor


----------



## Ron1YY

sailchaser said:


> More pics our Host Jason and Ms Detriot


Just so you guys know, The box that Jason is holding is about 15 years old :tu :ss

Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

Ron1YY said:


> Just so you guys know, The box that Jason is holding is about 15 years old :tu :ss
> 
> Ron


OH YA!!!!:dr:dr:dr


----------



## sailchaser

More Damage Pics


----------



## White97Jimmy

DragonMan said:


> I'll post pictures later, right now I have some explaining to do...Thanks customs!!! :fu:fu


Details!!!


----------



## sailchaser

More 15 yearold damage


----------



## sailchaser

Ms Detriot/Bookers Dad


----------



## RHNewfie

White97Jimmy said:


> Details!!!


Yeah! What happened Nick!!


----------



## Old Sailor

Some great pics there Chris, now if we can get Booker ta post his:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

RHNewfie said:


> Yeah! What happened Nick!!


Short and sweet Jeff.....don't ride with them across the border from now on:sl


----------



## Old Sailor

sailchaser said:


> Ms Detriot/Bookers Dad


Mr. B is one cool dad:tu:tu


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor,chip,Kid Rock,Sancho chowing Down


----------



## sailchaser

Mrs Sailchaser ,Jason and Nick- Dagonman in the backgroung


----------



## Old Sailor

That was an awesome cuelebra s/p Chip shared with me:dr


----------



## Sancho

Yeah I agree Dave, the culebra was awesome :tu

Im pretty sure the only crappy cigar that night was the Padilla Maimi I gave to Drangonman, it went from a lancero up to a diadema then back down to a lancero :r


----------



## floydp

Awesome pics, man what a great time you fellers must of had. WTG Fla bunch.


----------



## sailchaser

Dragonman Not Lost in a Tunnel


----------



## sailchaser

Gifts for the host


----------



## Bear

I had a great time HERFING with everyone. It was great to meet some of you for the first time and to see the others again. A big thank you to Jason for organizing this... Everything went off without a hitch.
A special thank you to the Florida crew, they were kind enough to not arm the bomb (no flag :ss) and we were all able to safely observe the high caliber ordinances they sent. Above and beyond guys!:tu


----------



## sailchaser

Gifts from the Host!


----------



## Old Sailor

sailchaser said:


> Gifts from the Host!


:r Dang Jason tried ta pawn those off on Chip and I...for the OLD GUYS he says:r:r


----------



## sailchaser

Chip,Sancho


----------



## sailchaser

That's not out of focus it's just Smoke


----------



## sailchaser

Part of the Canadian Crew


----------



## sailchaser

Still Going










At The B&M


----------



## Prefy

:chkLooks like you guys had a blast.:chk Ill get in on one of these sometime:ss


----------



## sailchaser

Thanks to all! for a Great Day!! The Florida Crew,The Shooters,Jason for all your work,Booker for Leading the Campaign,The Canadian Crew for making the DRIVE.

Like the Bottle Shows That's All Folk's!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Some great pics there Chris, now if we can get Booker ta post his:tu


Okaaa Okaaaa (remember I wasnt there)



sailchaser said:


> Still Going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At The B&M


There I go.


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Okaaa Okaaaa (remember I wasnt there)
> 
> There I go.
> 
> Florida cant catch me


I just realized that you changed your sig line.........Trust me, We can catch you :r We know where you are staying, and where you will be herfing on Saturday!!!!!!!:mn :gn

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> I just realized that you changed your sig line.........Trust me, We can catch you :r *We know where you are staying, and where you will be herfing on Saturday*!!!!!!!:mn :gn
> 
> Ron


 cant us recall as a escuse either. Hummm Guess I'll have to lock up somebody down there.

PS: U can see me:r:r:r


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Ron1YY said:


> Just so you guys know, The box that Jason is holding is about 15 years old :tu :ss
> 
> Ron


It was a most beautiful sight Ron, many thanks to all who attended, and to the very awesome Florida crew for the generous gifts!!


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Old Sailor said:


> :r Dang Jason tried ta pawn those off on Chip and I...for the OLD GUYS he says:r:r


Wanted to make sure my elders were taken care of for the evening, i figured there would be some juice for

Old Sailor
Dragon Man
Sailchaser
Booker
Chip

I figured instead of Jagerbombs, they could do prune bombs...hehe


----------



## CigarMonkel

oh man it looks like you guys had an awesome time!!! i wish my soccer game didn't get rescheduled but we won 4-2 so are now no longer tied for first.. we are taking it and running with it!! anyways sorry again i couldn't make it to the range or to the herf. after seeing the pictures i wish i woulda dipped outta my game!:r


----------



## snkbyt

nice pics.....................someday boys someday, we'll herf


----------



## Mauirce

I had a great time!

:cb


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mauirce said:


> I had a great time!
> 
> :cb


U were there????


----------



## The Dakotan

Yeah, I think I'll be driving up for the next one! It looks like a great time.


----------



## a2vr6

It was great meeting all the great BOTL and SOTL's, finally made it to my first Herf (and definitely not my last) . Too many names to mention but thanks for all the great cigars that were passed around. Will post some pics when I get a chance.


----------



## a2vr6

Booker as a Ghost (Ssshh he wasn't there):










The Crew at Vibratto's










I am going to try and this a best I can, I am terrible with names:
Left to right, Nick, Sancho, Jason, James and mtmouse.










More of the boys

Kidrock, Chip, Sancho:



















Jason and Booker's arm:


----------



## sailchaser

ZYA_LTR said:


> Wanted to make sure my elders were taken care of for the evening, i figured there would be some juice for
> 
> Old Sailor
> Dragon Man
> Sailchaser
> Booker
> Chip
> 
> I figured instead of Jagerbombs, they could do prune bombs...hehe


Jason thanks for the gernerous offer but I belive the FLORIDA CREW has a much better Idea on how to get the blood running in at least my veins.I just open the humi and looked at the AWESOME sticks the Fl. Crew Bombed us with.THANKS Again for making a Great Night, _*Unforgetable Flordia Crew:tu:tu*_


----------



## DeNeiro

Hello everyone...well after 2 full days of recovering  (7 sticks on Saturday!!) I am finally starting to salivate again over my take home from the Florida bomb - to the FLA Crew...thank you soo much! To Jason thanks for organizing the event the crew that I travelled with had a blast (Marc & Alex) the venue was fantastic and we ended the night off at a Mardis Gras party a few doors from the B&M, how could we go wrong with Mardis Gras?
:chk
Looking forward to herfin' with you all of you again soon!

PART - TAAAAH - GAAAAASS!

DeNeiro.:ss


----------



## jaymz

CigarMonkel said:


> oh man it looks like you guys had an awesome time!!!


Too bad you didn't make it!

Thanks for setting this up jason :tu this was well run and I for one had a great time.

It was a night of firsts for me:

1st herf
1st time meeting other CS members in person
1st Anejo (thanks to Alex)
1st Pepin (gifted to me pre-herf)
1st Padron (thanks to Dragon)
1st 15 year old cigar (saving this one for a very special occasion)
1st donation to the troops

The Floridians outdid themselves with the bomb they lobbed into the wintery north. (WTH is Florida bombing michigan for anyways? I thought everyone in florida was *from* michigan?!?!)

It was great meeting everyone! hope i'm still invited to the next :ss


----------



## DragonMan

Sorry for the delay but the night shift and snow storms have kept me busy!! Here are some pictures I took at the herf:

Tim (Habsrule29) and Mike (Shaggy) having a pre-herf cigar.


Mike, me, Tim and Jason (ZYA LTR) at the B&M before the herf.


Fulltime and Chip.


Jason, Dave (Old Sailor) and Chip smoking a Partagas Culebras before dinner.


Chris (Sancho), Jon (Kidrock387), Mike and Tim (Mtmouse) before dinner.


Here is the massive bomb The Florida Crew sent!!!


Admiring the bomb!!


Continued in next post...


----------



## Old Sailor

Well....come on next post:chk:chk


----------



## DragonMan

Chris (Sailchaser) and his date Cathy!!! His wife

Some of my fellow Canadians, Dave (DeNeiro), Marc (Bear) and Alex (a2vr6)

More Canadians&#8230;Tim, Dave and Tim. I do believe that's Dave's bomb form Aladdin Sane on the table!!

More pictures of The Florida Crews bomb!!

Booker with the rest of the Florida bomb!!

Jason holding his share of the Florida Crew's bomb!!

Someone told Dave that The Florida Crew thinks their bomb finished us off and we're going to surrender!!!

Continued in next post....


----------



## DragonMan

Canadians enjoying cigars indoors, something we can’t do in Canada!!


Chris, his wife/date Cathy and Dave enjoying a drink, cigar and conversation.


ZYA LTR and Ms Detroit


Chris, Cathy and James (White97Jimmy)


Smoking at the B&M


A former CS member Jeremiah (Maddman), Chip and Maurice


Dave, PART - TAAAAH - GAAAAASS!!!!!


Alex reading a copy of CA


DragonMan and an ice sculpture of a Chinese dragon!!


Hopefully it was worth the wait! :tu:tu

:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

A one Nick:tu:tu


----------



## DragonMan

Just noticed something on that last picture!! Good thing I didn't lean over a little more...that tail might have hurt!!! :r :r


----------



## sailchaser

Nick thanks for sharing the great pictures now the wife wants even more Dates but I guess as long as it involves cigars it's okay with both of us:tu:tu


----------



## shaggy

sailchaser said:


> Nick thanks for sharing the great pictures now the wife wants even more Dates but I guess as long as it involves cigars it's okay with both of us:tu:tu


make sure u mark old sailors herf on the calender.....that should count for 2 dates as it is international...:tu


----------



## sailchaser

shaggy said:


> make sure u mark old sailors herf on the calender.....that should count for 2 dates as it is international...:tu


Nope she say's it only counts as one unless we stay at the Hilton at the Windsor Casino,
Shaggy I need to hire you as my negotiator :tu


----------



## Dirty Dee

Ah man, it looks to have been a great time. I am sorry that I missed it. I can't wait until the next one. Hopefully I will be able to make that one. 


P.S. Nice bomb there Florida Crew. Your generousity goes to legendary status.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Dirty Dee said:


> Ah man, it looks to have been a great time. I am sorry that I missed it. I can't wait until the next one. Hopefully I will be able to make that one.
> 
> P.S. Nice bomb there Florida Crew. Your generousity goes to legendary status.


U better make the next one.


----------



## paul95se

A bit of a delayed response but it was nice to meet everyone. Definitely looking forward towards the next one. Thanks again to Alex for the Anejo which was delicious :tu Also, thanks to the Florida crew and their unbelievable generosity


----------



## a2vr6

paul95se said:


> A bit of a delayed response but it was nice to meet everyone. Definitely looking forward towards the next one. Thanks again to Alex for the Anejo which was delicious :tu Also, thanks to the Florida crew and their unbelievable generosity


Glad you liked it, Anejo's are great little smokes.


----------

